# SourPatchSeeds USA



## amgprb (Mar 17, 2015)

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. There are more and more options becoming available to score great genetics without having to send our money over seas.

SourPatchSeeds.com has their grand opening going on. They have some great deals and carry a handful of U.S. breeders.

I am not afiliated with them, I have been following @karalovewest420 for a few weeks, her and I have PMd a few times and she is a cool chick and she seems legit. I can not vouche for anything as I have not placed an order.

I figured I would throw this up for anyone looking to score any Greenpoint seeds as they are on sale $25 a pack!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2015)

They were listed....and then they weren't.


----------



## amgprb (Mar 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> They were listed....and then they weren't.


They just posted on Instagram that they sold out of all greenpoint!

Damn, I shoulda made this post last night, they originally had 15 different greenpoint strains


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 17, 2015)

Yup, same kids bitching about NGR are going to be bitching about this place too. 

Thanks for sharing!  Until NGR does me dirty I am staying on their train.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2015)

franchise! nice!


----------



## kangosna745 (May 22, 2015)

Sour patch is legit


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)

sour patch may be getting bodhi gear soon...


----------



## kangosna745 (May 22, 2015)

My order had a mistake, they fixed it, didn't even take long...they've got good selection and if they get bodhi that'd be pretty badass.


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)

i hit them up about getting it. I don't trust svoc. too many horror stories with them.. I hit up a few banks.. Sour patch was the only that replied about it. I ran bodhi's blockhead 12 years ago. Its so hard to get bodhi gear now unless some on has a cut. Everyone that does is far away. I want some blood orange, earth medicine and a couple others.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2015)

Do they take credit cards?


----------



## amgprb (May 22, 2015)

Yea st0w they take cards



st0wandgrow said:


> Do they take credit cards?


the


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Yea st0w they take cards
> 
> 
> the


Oh baby baby, I love how our options are opening up . No need to feed the giants anymore, and if a place does us dirty we have others to turn to. 

In my opinion this is what makes capitalism great, more banks open up to fill a need and the banks that are doing people dirty we let each other know and they either go out of business or they don't prosper as well as the ones that treat us right.

In reality though capitalism is a bitch and I am going to be handing out seeds free soon, its going to wreck the world.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 22, 2015)

Haha can't take em with you when you go...or can you??


----------



## King Arthur (May 22, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Haha can't take em with you when you go...or can you??


Ill keister a pack of the finest herb seeds for my next life!


----------



## kangosna745 (May 22, 2015)

[QUOTE King Arthur, post: 11614617, member: 893385"]Ill keister a pack of the finest herb seeds for my next life![/QUOTE]
Straight embalmed with hash oil lol.


----------



## MjMama (May 22, 2015)

I tried ordering from them and couldn't get my order to go through. Some technical difficulties with the site, probably because they are so new, so I ended up ordering through SeedsHereNow. Both companies seem great though with killer new genetics on board.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 23, 2015)

QUOTE="MjMama, post: 11614856, member: 346203"]I tried ordering from them and couldn't get my order to go through. Some technical difficulties with the site, probably because they are so new, so I ended up ordering through SeedsHereNow. Both companies seem great though with killer new genetics on board.[/QUOTE]
The "gateway" to the credit card services is broke but you can pay through the PayPal link, don't even have to use a PayPal account but it'll take credit or debit or gift card payments...I put mine in a hundred times before I figured it out because I wanted that raspberry sour and nana pie so bad. I told myself I was done when the vault hit 20 but if she/he gets bodhi then I'm definitely gonna have to make room for two more...it's really nice knowing that when the time comes I just have to have them pulled out of a safe and sent over.


----------



## amgprb (May 23, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Oh baby baby, I love how our options are opening up . No need to feed the giants anymore, and if a place does us dirty we have others to turn to.
> 
> In my opinion this is what makes capitalism great, more banks open up to fill a need and the banks that are doing people dirty we let each other know and they either go out of business or they don't prosper as well as the ones that treat us right.
> 
> In reality though capitalism is a bitch and I am going to be handing out seeds free soon, its going to wreck the world.


Agreed!







I have givin out hundreds this year!


----------



## kangosna745 (May 29, 2015)

Update* I thought the small mixup was fixed up but have yet to see the correction completed...the initial letter went out on a Monday and got here on Friday, the correction was supposedly sent last Saturday so it should be completed by now. Maybe the weather has caused a delay, if I don't see anything by next week some time I'll chalk it up as a loss and be sure to steer myself and others clear of sourpatchseeds until they are able to run a little more effectively like NGR.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 30, 2015)

*update, weather and such has held the letter up a little but it is in the right hands at this point, confirmed, so sourpatch is legit and at this point it's just a matter of receiving their message...don't take my experience in a negative way, I'd definitely recommend giving them a try if you see something nice, just remember it's not fast food and patience is the key to the doors of opportunity.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jun 6, 2015)

The verdict is, do use sourpatchseeds but please refrain if you are still in a prohibitionist state as to not put them in an uncomfortable situation even though nothing changes the legality of the process as regardless of where you shop from it is only high grade bird food or fishing bait  Also be sure to give them a few days longer than NGR, maybe a week to two rather than a few days but that's really nothing compared to the gamble of over seas shopping and with less in number but higher in quality options.


----------



## 907fluush (Jun 8, 2015)

MjMama said:


> I tried ordering from them and couldn't get my order to go through. Some technical difficulties with the site, probably because they are so new, so I ended up ordering through SeedsHereNow. Both companies seem great though with killer new genetics on board.


purple nerds, platnium gsc x wifi alien og,bubble gum, alien blues, and c99bx yeehaw


----------



## eyes (Jun 8, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. There are more and more options becoming available to score great genetics without having to send our money over seas.
> 
> SourPatchSeeds.com has their grand opening going on. They have some great deals and carry a handful of U.S. breeders.
> 
> ...


the website isnt up yet?


----------



## amgprb (Jun 8, 2015)

eyes said:


> the website isnt up yet?


Works fine for me


----------



## hyroot (Jun 10, 2015)

Soma was asking about this on hash church. Sour patch may be carrying soma seeds soon. I'd love to be able to get my hands on some lavender and a plus rockbud again


----------



## eyes (Jun 10, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Works fine for me


yep,its a working now. when i tried b4 it wasnt working.



hyroot said:


> Soma was asking about this on hash church. Sour patch may be carrying soma seeds soon. I'd love to be able to get my hands on some lavender and a plus rockbud again


soma has nice stuff the problem being his germ rates. i never had much luck.


----------



## punkenstien (Jun 16, 2015)

Just received my Franchise seeds.shipping wasn't as fast as SeedVault of Cali or Seedsman in the UK.but have me some Franchise so I'm stok'd


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 29, 2015)

Seems like a great place to order seeds but it says they only ship to MMJ States so that leaves a lot of us who aren't in medical and legal states SOL  sucks too as they have some some stuff I would like to get that's nowhere else. Oh well


----------



## amgprb (Jun 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Seems like a great place to order seeds but it says they only ship to MMJ States so that leaves a lot of us who aren't in medical and legal states SOL  sucks too as they have some some stuff I would like to get that's nowhere else. Oh well


Hit them up, they ship every where  the disclaimer is to cover their ass


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 29, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Hit them up, they ship every where  the disclaimer is to cover their ass


Lol I thought so. Was surprised to see that. Good cover up especially since there are hater out there telling on all the USA banks


----------



## amgprb (Jun 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I thought so. Was surprised to see that. Good cover up especially since there are hater out there telling on all the USA banks


I think thats what happened... First they lost their credit card payments, then paypal was working for a few months and someone ratted em out for that. They are working on trying to get something new going


----------



## georgio838 (Jun 30, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Hit them up, they ship every where  the disclaimer is to cover their ass


woooohooo...hope so, they got some rad different banks there......but do they ship outside to other countries?


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 1, 2015)

just tried to order from below the hemisphere and address details accepted no prob but was left with payment options of cash/money order? with no address to send those 2 payment options too?...the mystery thickens...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 1, 2015)

The second thing to pop up on the homepage has an address to send to.

But I'm straight only heard of like 3 of them breeders and not very interested in them nothing but pollyhybrids they don't even have a slight clue on the genetics of them and they want good money for their shit. I'm not trying to give closet breeders with nothing but crosses I can make in my closet full price as something like SSH, AK-47, and shit but I've never been one to jump on the bandwagon of new breeders and their closet chucks I've tried a few though just nothing seems worth the hype but if they charged KC Brains prices I'd be on the bandwagon.

Makes me want to start The Maineac Seeds Foundation where you can pay reasonable prices for the same bullshit pollen chucks I'd even throw in some worked lines too sell direct $20 per 10 pack.  My slogan can be "Like a box of chocolates you never know what you going to get" lol, I think I'd make bank have all them crazy crosses may need to hire a crew who's looking for work? With a solid crew we can be bigger than Subcool maybe even DNA just sell some fems too.  We could fuck up the seed industry everyone will be forced to sell seeds cheaper cause we got the same shit for less and we can smoke tons of hash wax and edibles all the extra can be given to cancer patients and shit.


----------



## SeedHo (Jul 1, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> The second thing to pop up on the homepage has an address to send to.
> 
> But I'm straight only heard of like 3 of them breeders and not very interested in them nothing but pollyhybrids they don't even have a slight clue on the genetics of them and they want good money for their shit. I'm not trying to give closet breeders with nothing but crosses I can make in my closet full price as something like SSH, AK-47, and shit but I've never been one to jump on the bandwagon of new breeders and their closet chucks I've tried a few though just nothing seems worth the hype but if they charged KC Brains prices I'd be on the bandwagon.
> 
> Makes me want to start The Maineac Seeds Foundation where you can pay reasonable prices for the same bullshit pollen chucks I'd even throw in some worked lines too sell direct $20 per 10 pack.  My slogan can be "Like a box of chocolates you never know what you going to get" lol, I think I'd make bank have all them crazy crosses may need to hire a crew who's looking for work? With a solid crew we can be bigger than Subcool maybe even DNA just sell some fems too.  We could fuck up the seed industry everyone will be forced to sell seeds cheaper cause we got the same shit for less and we can smoke tons of hash wax and edibles all the extra can be given to cancer patients and shit.


now bluntmassa1 how can you not know the genetic makeup of a strain called bruiser larue, its a cross from slimshaddy`s cut and sexyjim`s cut. i mean really! do you expect a breeder to grow out any seeds they create....do you know how much time and space that would take?lmfao!


----------



## eyes (Jul 1, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> The second thing to pop up on the homepage has an address to send to.
> 
> But I'm straight only heard of like 3 of them breeders and not very interested in them nothing but pollyhybrids they don't even have a slight clue on the genetics of them and they want good money for their shit. I'm not trying to give closet breeders with nothing but crosses I can make in my closet full price as something like SSH, AK-47, and shit but I've never been one to jump on the bandwagon of new breeders and their closet chucks I've tried a few though just nothing seems worth the hype but if they charged KC Brains prices I'd be on the bandwagon.
> 
> Makes me want to start The Maineac Seeds Foundation where you can pay reasonable prices for the same bullshit pollen chucks I'd even throw in some worked lines too sell direct $20 per 10 pack.  My slogan can be "Like a box of chocolates you never know what you going to get" lol, I think I'd make bank have all them crazy crosses may need to hire a crew who's looking for work? With a solid crew we can be bigger than Subcool maybe even DNA just sell some fems too.  We could fuck up the seed industry everyone will be forced to sell seeds cheaper cause we got the same shit for less and we can smoke tons of hash wax and edibles all the extra can be given to cancer patients and shit.


might be a good idea. i remember when nirvana beans were 15 bux circa 2003


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 1, 2015)

eyes said:


> might be a good idea. i remember when nirvana beans were 15 bux circa 2003


VIVA LE KC BRAINS & NIRVANA...there was/is some good genes with those guys & it costs jack to try em...dont know of anyone buying the 'doggies nuts' mega priced beans?...maybe im just a pleb though...


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 2, 2015)

anyway...back to the sourpatch saga, fucked if i can get any real response from its site? maybe work for northern hemisphere people?, not for us southerners?


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 3, 2015)

hmmmm...the roaring silence speaks for itself....


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 3, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> hmmmm...the roaring silence speaks for itself....


Hey what's going on with sourpatch? I know they are still taking orders but cash or money order only and that the GreenLife seeds should not be on the site because they no longer carry them...I've gotten everything I've ever ordered from them, not as quick as NGR now TDT but still does the trick as long as you can wait a week.


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 3, 2015)

They've come through on GAS Nana pie and Raspberry Sour and well as SinCity Aliens Jackd Up and Tangerine Power...my post box over in CO is waiting on Jaws Lemon Sour Dojo and Truck Stop Cookies.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 3, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Hey what's going on with sourpatch? I know they are still taking orders but cash or money order only and that the GreenLife seeds should not be on the site because they no longer carry them...I've gotten everything I've ever ordered from them, not as quick as NGR now TDT but still does the trick as long as you can wait a week.


How can we trust you with a signature like that? 

_I am a fictional character who speaks only hypotheses and for entertainment purposes only. _


----------



## kangosna745 (Jul 3, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> How can we trust you with a signature like that?
> 
> _I am a fictional character who speaks only hypotheses and for entertainment purposes only. _


Good question...believe me, I ask myself the same thing every single day.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 28, 2015)

What's the latest on Sour Patch?
I can't seem to find any talk of them
since this thread stalled July 3rd?
Anybody order recently?


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 27, 2015)

Same question as above^^^^ anyone have any info?


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 27, 2015)

Sour Patch is higher priced, I believe from so cal? could be wrong but I won't be purchasing from them for a while.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 27, 2015)

Clockboy Orange said:


> Sour Patch is higher priced, I believe from so cal? could be wrong but I won't be purchasing from them for a while.


Yeah. They have some shit I neeeeeeeeed. Now. Just wanna see if they're legit. I may pull the trigger and report back if no one else will. I swear I heard they were legit somewhere.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 28, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah. They have some shit I neeeeeeeeed. Now. Just wanna see if they're legit bday pull the trigger and report back if no one else will. I swear I heard they were legit somewhere.


They are legit... They are all over IG. Alot of people vouch for em. Plus alot of breeders rep them like crazy. If you order, you will get your gear


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 28, 2015)

amgprb said:


> They are legit... They are all over IG. Alot of people vouch for em. Plus alot of breeders rep them like crazy. If you order, you will get your gear


Thank you very much. Will be ordering.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Sep 28, 2015)

amgprb said:


> They are legit... They are all over IG. Alot of people vouch for em. Plus alot of breeders rep them like crazy. If you order, you will get your gear


Interesting, they actually stepped it up. Last time I looked at sour patch they had 4 strains for like 4 breeders.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wish they'd get Bodhis gear. I really want to grab his stuff from a US bank. Would rather use a card though than send money like at GLG. They do seem pricey on some stuff.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 30, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah. They have some shit I neeeeeeeeed. Now. Just wanna see if they're legit. I may pull the trigger and report back if no one else will. I swear I heard they were legit somewhere.


Out of Arizona. Dude is pretty cool. I got Ocean Grown Alien Rift and Grandpas breath coming from him. He just got my payment today.


----------



## 907fluush (Sep 30, 2015)

i got greenlifes cookie jar 5 pack one bitch no cookie smell though. (platinium gsc x wifi alien og


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 30, 2015)

man. cash/money orders only? Hate it. But there are some shit's I straight up need. Guess I gotta do it.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 30, 2015)

blank money order taint bad. get your money back if they flake.

what ya gonna pick up?


----------



## hyroot (Sep 30, 2015)

907fluush said:


> i got greenlifes cookie jar 5 pack one bitch no cookie smell though. (platinium gsc x wifi alien og


The white genetics in the WiFi is over bearing in the breeding. It comes out in all crosses I've seen and grown. I'm not a fan of the white either.


----------



## Clockboy Orange (Oct 1, 2015)

hyroot said:


> The white genetics in the WiFi is over bearing in the breeding. It comes out in all crosses I've seen and grown. I'm not a fan of the white either.


The white is frosty, thats about it... I have a run going of it right now.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 26, 2015)

dude tells you stuff is in stock, gets your payment then tells you make second choice.

now wont return my emails. Im out alot $$$$$


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks like I'll slowly take this money out of this envelope...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Nov 14, 2015)

is this bank a no go?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 14, 2015)

there are alot of strains available on his site but doesnt tell you they are out of stock until he receives payment. will not refund, you have to make second choice. your best bet is to email him and triple check it is in stock before you send money.

was argumentative with me and tiold me i should have overnighted payment! This is after telling me in stock. he had payment in 72 hours.


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's the deal-io, if you follow the protocol you will receive order... Protocol: 1) Email/Call to ensure in stock and tell him you do not want replacements, 2) send Blank Money Order, 3) Overnight, 4) with Tracking, 5) with Correct Shipping Address on your overnight receipt, 6) Keep Receipts, 7) and Patiently Wait. Orders can take some time as Jay does everything by himself, he likely does take orders that he doesn't have stock for (not sure whether on purpose or b/c his system for inventory), and he can get adversarial, in that he may ask if You may have made error in some of above; however, dude is readily available for inquiries, he will make up for shortcomings on his part, he does honor his word, and he will, ultimately, get you your order.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 18, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Here's the deal-io, if you follow the protocol you will receive order... Protocol: 1) Email/Call to ensure in stock and tell him you do not want replacements, 2) send Blank Money Order, 3) Overnight, 4) with Tracking, 5) with Correct Shipping Address on your overnight receipt, 6) Keep Receipts, 7) and Patiently Wait. Orders can take some time as Jay does everything by himself, he likely does take orders that he doesn't have stock for (not sure whether on purpose or b/c his system for inventory), and he can get adversarial, in that he may ask if You may have made error in some of above; however, dude is readily available for inquiries, he will make up for shortcomings on his part, he does honor his word, and he will, ultimately, get you your order.


shouldnt have to call to see if item is in stock, seedbanks should not list beans if not in stock, ive never once in 15 orders from attitude & 7 orders from ngr etc ordered seeds that were not there, its just lousy/lazy business practice of a seedbank to keep listing beans that are not in stock, its all about being honest in business, who wants to get messed around especially when ordering beans as its stressful enough when mostly peeps are ordering from countries where its naughty to do so, the genuine no nonsense seedbanks will always get the repeat customers


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 18, 2015)

greencropper said:


> shouldnt have to call to see if item is in stock, seedbanks should not list beans if not in stock, ive never once in 15 orders from attitude & 7 orders from ngr etc ordered seeds that were not there, its just lousy/lazy business practice of a seedbank to keep listing beans that are not in stock, its all about being honest in business, who wants to get messed around especially when ordering beans as its stressful enough when mostly peeps are ordering from countries where its naughty to do so, the genuine no nonsense seedbanks will always get the repeat customers


Beef you have not with me... Would, should, could... Ive simply given the Reality of the situation, take it or leave it...


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 18, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Beef you have not with me... Would, should, could... Ive simply given the Reality of the situation, take it or leave it...


Exactly, at the end of the day, most of us are doing something illegal in one way or another. You did something illegal. You didn't get busted, but somehow you still lost??


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 18, 2015)

hempdepot for example, color codes them green, red , purple.

green -order away
purple -list second choice low in stock
red -out of stock.

hd has been selling beans for almost 20 years that way.

Sourpatch leaves them up, even after getting blasted on forums, and me asking why it is still listed 5 times now. its been 2 moths since sold out. he has a website that is easy to modify. no excuses.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 18, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Beef you have not with me... Would, should, could... Ive simply given the Reality of the situation, take it or leave it...


no beef at all with you man, only trying to state what makes a good seedbank & what doesnt, im glad we can both express our opinions without name calling & getting abusive, peace to you & all other RIU members, we are all here for the same reasons basically


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 18, 2015)

Big ups, to ya!  Just to reiterate my previous statement, if you want to obtain order from SPSB, you may want to adhere to aforementioned protocol, but, apparently, if you want to order from hempdepot, then their inventory methodology should keep you from ordering stock that is unavailable.


----------



## fieldhand (Nov 19, 2015)

there are a lot of options popping up domestic US and it offers choices. We have choices and we can share real experiences and we should. What I watch is outright fans of places that have nothing to back it up. And also, I agree that with modern technology and competition it should not be on the customer to check on stock and basically bend over backward to make a successful order. Why would you do that when there are numerous other options if you take any time and look around? Don't tell me it's for seeds you can't get elsewhere because there isn't one strain on Sour Patch nor has there been that you can't find elsewhere. With all that said, here's a few facts from experience and paying attention. Sour patch runs their stock situation poorly and bordering on shady. And most of all they are totally over priced! There are consistently strains posted that are $50 or more than other ready options. So to each his own. But as long as we have cheerleaders for these banks even when they are not really acting at the top of the game is a shame as the bad actors just keep doing it and laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 19, 2015)

Hip Hip Hooray get Sour Patch today! Oops, your ignorance is showing! Where ya gonna get Aficionado for starters? Further, if you read the review, it can be scathingly critical at points. Yeah, that's honesty. Hmmm, let's "back" my position up, do you see my Avatar? Ummm, Yeahhhh, there's that. Don't you think that if you are going to make disparaging remarks about a place you should be able to "back it up?" I got on here to share an experience for any interested parties, but now I get to eviscerate those who think it's called Trollitup, this is fun!


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 19, 2015)

Untz untz untz, Baby!


----------



## fieldhand (Nov 19, 2015)

So you don't know where else to find afficianado? Thanks for making my point because I know at least one other place to do so. Wow you proved your point lol! And so what else makes you able to back up your support of SP? That you bought from them and had to bend over backward with the "protocol" to get your seeds? Ok then, once again made my point for me because I don't need to jump through hoops to buy stuff I can get elsewhere Ina more professional manner. Finally, at least you didn't argue about the pricing but if you enjoy paying so much more then good luck and have fun. Guess what my friend, guess who is the "troll" here? Look in the mirror....


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 19, 2015)

Haha Im not by any means solely predisposed to use of SPSB, I want to help anyone who may want to obtain, otherwise, unobtainable genetics, but I feel compelled to respond to your false words... you don't even know how to spell Aficionado, let alone find it! Fact: any intelligent, rational individual hoping to maximize the likelihood of successful arrival of their order in today's climate should follow Protocol. Fact: Aficionado referred a ninja to SPSB. Fact: SPSB sells Exotic Genetix for $25 less than SHN, and SPSB is referred by Exotic (see: Exotic's Instagram). Now, what else would you like to hate on today, and could you back your assertions with anything other than, well, your assertions?


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 19, 2015)

"I totally just got off, bro...whew that got me big time!" -Dennis 

"Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia"


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 19, 2015)

Lemme get that mirror for ya...


----------



## trippnface (Nov 19, 2015)

found this thread in response to checking out the sourpatch/ money order situation. really wanted some bay exclusives genetics but i noticed the only payment method now is money order ; for multiple sites. already had made a successful order with sourpatch a few months ago so made a dive with a couple bay exclusives packs and had no issue . order received.( though i didn't get an " payment received /order shipped" email. woulda been kinda nice with that fat blank money order ;p ) i figured he updated the info on site quantity cuz some stuff does say " out of stock" or " so many remaining " but maybe it is out of date. guess i got lucky with my packs ;p. just my input.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 20, 2015)

Sour patch is some what new. According to them the breeders are taking advantage of that and charge them more than other seed banks.

FYI I know several ways of getting afficionado . If all else you can get them in person direct from the breeder from one of the of cups and festivals the are going on every week. There's several U.S. banks and euro banks that carry them as well

IMO only order from ngr / dank team. I guess seed vault is doing better now. At least according to friends that sell seeds through them. 

It's much better to get them in person. I know of a dispensary in studio city that carries aficionado, tga, and dna seeds. Best deals happen at the cups.

Aficionado is extremely over priced. Even more than gage green.

I personally had bad experience with attitude and seed depot. But good experiences with ngr. I won't ever order seeds again when I can get them in person and haggle the price. Or get some freebies too.


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

SPSB is one person and no "they" are not getting charged more by breeders nor are they necessarily charging consumers more than other banks: SPSB sells Exotic for less than SHN, sells Crockett, HNW, Sincity for less than your beloved NGR. 
Look, if you "know" of other locations (besides at festivals, where we all aren't going to be able to attend) where you can procure Aficionado, then why not simply state it? It would literally take less words to just state the names of the banks than to vaguely say there are "several U.S. banks and euro banks." You say FYI but you didn't really inform us of anything other than that there are physical festivals Aficionado attends somewhere (which I, for one, was already aware). Furthermore, you might actually drop some knowledge on folks rather than just your opinion. People, please stop just "saying words" and pretending that makes them true, because in the short amount of time Ive been a part of this forum, Ive been totally appalled by the frequency with which misinformation is being spewed on here.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> SPSB is one person and no "they" are not getting charged more by breeders nor are they necessarily charging consumers more than other banks: SPSB sells Exotic for less than SHN, sells Crockett, HNW, Sincity for less than your beloved NGR.
> Look, if you "know" of other locations (besides at festivals, where we all aren't going to be able to attend) where you can procure Aficionado, then why not simply state it? It would literally take less words to just state the names of the banks than to vaguely say there are "several U.S. banks and euro banks." You say FYI but you didn't really inform us of anything other than that there are physical festivals Aficionado attends somewhere (which I, for one, was already aware). Furthermore, you might actually drop some knowledge on folks rather than just your opinion. People, please stop just "saying words" and pretending that makes them true, because in the short amount of time Ive been a part of this forum, Ive been totally appalled by the frequency with which misinformation is being spewed on here.


Thanks for all the info Jay!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> in the short amount of time Ive been a part of this forum, Ive been totally appalled by the frequency with which misinformation is being spewed on here.


Appalled? 

What's different on RIU than anywhere else? And I mean....anywhere else.


----------



## trippnface (Nov 20, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Sour patch is some what new. According to them the breeders are taking advantage of that and charge them more than other seed banks.
> 
> FYI I know several ways of getting afficionado . If all else you can get them in person direct from the breeder from one of the of cups and festivals the are going on every week. There's several U.S. banks and euro banks that carry them as well
> 
> ...


i swooped a pack of aficionado "long valley royal kush " and wasnt too impressed. great chunky nugget; super fast early time.... not super stony though. 2 phenos came thru; one the closer lvrk interpretation; the other more purple and earthy. the one closer to "real" lvrk not fond of the smell and neither have super bag appeal. came to realize i really dont like lemony scents lol. but anyways; certainly not the worth the price imo. should of got the black lime! i will most likely end up getting something this year though as well. the only places online i know that carry some of the stuff i want is sourpatch and greenline sb.


----------



## fieldhand (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah "appalled"? Lol!!! Just a few more comments and I'm out of this thread ... you can't post actual experiences and facts without someone get twisted up. I never said you couldn't find some strains more expensive than SP some where, so finding that they are cheaper on a specific item somewhere doesn't change the FACT I stated that SP is consistently over priced vs other options. I'm talking consistent as in every strain on SP that I have checked around can be gotten cheaper. BTW, I'm not the only one saying this by any means, if you are part of various forums and on IG you will see this being discussed. And no I'm not going to share a list of all the places and contacts to the general public because most of them are all mentioned somewhere on this board or are relatively easy to find if you do ANY looking. Listen, you can have your opinion and I respect it when based on fact, and in fact you have to follow a tight protocol to avoid being disapointed with SP and you will likely over pay. But that's some real points that everyone we are trying to help should know. Just the facts so no emotion needed. Thanks and peace.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 20, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> Yeah "appalled"? Lol!!! Just a few more comments and I'm out of this thread ... you can't post actual experiences and facts without someone get twisted up. I never said you couldn't find some strains more expensive than SP some where, so finding that they are cheaper on a specific item somewhere doesn't change the FACT I stated that SP is consistently over priced vs other options. I'm talking consistent as in every strain on SP that I have checked around can be gotten cheaper. BTW, I'm not the only one saying this by any means, if you are part of various forums and on IG you will see this being discussed. And no I'm not going to share a list of all the places and contacts to the general public because most of them are all mentioned somewhere on this board or are relatively easy to find if you do ANY looking. Listen, you can have your opinion and I respect it when based on fact, and in fact you have to follow a tight protocol to avoid being disapointed with SP and you will likely over pay. But that's some real points that everyone we are trying to help should know. Just the facts so no emotion needed. Thanks and peace.



way overpriced!!!!

and this forum is riddled with noobs and politic junkies. all of the other 420 forums do not tolerate 1% of the BS on here.


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks for all the info Jay!


Clever...Im surprised it took so long to hear that funny joke, but you are welcome, all info is accurate and can be fact checked.


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

[QUOTE="trippnface, post: 12084052, member: 885135 swooped a pack of aficionado "long valley royal kush " and wasnt too impressed. great chunky nugget; super fast early time.... not super stony though. 2 phenos came thru; one the closer lvrk interpretation; the other more purple and earthy. the one closer to "real" lvrk not fond of the smell and neither have super bag appeal. came to realize i really dont like lemony scents lol. but anyways; certainly not the worth the price imo. should of got the black lime! i will most likely end up getting something this year though as well. the only places online i know that carry some of the stuff i want is sourpatch and greenline sb.[/QUOTE]

Yeah bro, those were really the two points I was trying to illustrate, you can receive your order and find stuff there you may not be able to source elsewhere. .. chose In the Pines and Fam Vault Purple


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Appalled?
> 
> What's different on RIU than anywhere else? And I mean....anywhere else.


IDK man, guess I mistakenly thought a forum of like minded people from our "community" would be more welcoming and informative , rather than being so opinionated and misguided. ..my blunder, bro


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> Yeah "appalled"? Lol!!! Just a few more comments and I'm out of this thread ... you can't post actual experiences and facts without someone get twisted up. I never said you couldn't find some strains more expensive than SP some where, so finding that they are cheaper on a specific item somewhere doesn't change the FACT I stated that SP is consistently over priced vs other options. I'm talking consistent as in every strain on SP that I have checked around can be gotten cheaper. BTW, I'm not the only one saying this by any means, if you are part of various forums and on IG you will see this being discussed. And no I'm not going to share a list of all the places and contacts to the general public because most of them are all mentioned somewhere on this board or are relatively easy to find if you do ANY looking. Listen, you can have your opinion and I respect it when based on fact, and in fact you have to follow a tight protocol to avoid being disapointed with SP and you will likely over pay. But that's some real points that everyone we are trying to help should know. Just the facts so no emotion needed. Thanks and peace.


Could you please just back some of your statements up with actual info/facts that can be checked out? That's really all Im asking. .. I mean you make statements like "everystrain on SP...can be gotten for cheaper" and it's like, ok baller, help a brother out, where can one get Franchise: Orange Monster for less than $200 ? Dont just say "I know." And those weren't just "strains," bud, those were Whole Seed Breeders I was referring to: Crockett, Exotic, Homegrown Natural Wonders, SinCity...all of which can be Verified.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 20, 2015)

Check Aligee price of FruitY Pebble OG real quick and then see why I don't even look at this banks website...profiteering at its finest


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> Yeah "appalled"? Lol!!! Just a few more comments and I'm out of this thread ... you can't post actual experiences and facts without someone get twisted up. I never said you couldn't find some strains more expensive than SP some where, so finding that they are cheaper on a specific item somewhere doesn't change the FACT I stated that SP is consistently over priced vs other options. I'm talking consistent as in every strain on SP that I have checked around can be gotten cheaper. BTW, I'm not the only one saying this by any means, if you are part of various forums and on IG you will see this being discussed. And no I'm not going to share a list of all the places and contacts to the general public because most of them are all mentioned somewhere on this board or are relatively easy to find if you do ANY looking. Listen, you can have your opinion and I respect it when based on fact, and in fact you have to follow a tight protocol to avoid being disapointed with SP and you will likely over pay. But that's some real points that everyone we are trying to help should know. Just the facts so no emotion needed. Thanks and peace.


I mean, dude, you say things like "someone get twisted up" and "no emotion needed" but let's not forget the only reason I responded was b/c you clearly implied I was a "cheerleader." Also, this thread is talking about a website that is open to General Public and is found on Public Domain, so it's not like you're putting people on blast by mentioning a seed bank name that serves Public...


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Check Aligee price of FruitY Pebble OG real quick and then see why I don't even look at this banks website...profiteering at its finest


Yeah, no doubt, I won't be rushing out to get Aligee: Fruity Pebbles OG S1 anytime soon either, haha. In all fairness though, isn't your beef actually with Aligee's prices? I suppose you could dislike fact that a bank would carry breeder that charges so much for their strains...


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 20, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Yeah, no doubt, I won't be rushing out to get Aligee: Fruity Pebbles OG S1 anytime soon either, haha. In all fairness though, isn't your beef actually with Aligee's prices? I suppose you could dislike fact that a bank would carry breeder that charges so much for their strains...


Naw, Aligee quit making them for the moment and sold out himself, that day these went from the more reasonable price of 2 hundo to what you see there...again, profiteering at its finest


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

Ahhh, so you're saying the FPOG isn't currently being released by him anymore... I was wondering why that was so taxed! I was unaware that they were previously available by SPSB for $200, if they were as you say. Still, it doesn't impact me b/c that wasn't a selection I was sprung on but if you Are interested in the FPOG, looks like Aligee has some crosses w/ it varying from $120-200. Maybe you just object to the alleged marking up of prices, like peeps do with World Series tix, I would tend to agree, but "Eh, such is life."


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 20, 2015)

You asked for proof then blow it off. Plenty of other seedbanks out there that aren't profiteering and I buy a lot of genetics. 

"Such is life." no, such is not life.

Such is life when foolish people do not do research. Such is life when the weak willed consumer makes it okay for such profiteering to occur by giving in and actually shopping with the profiteers. 

I usually stay away from such people, but to each their own I guess, I just dislike it because it's easy to see who truly profited from the actual gold rush and it wasn't the miners, it was the people providing the supplies at outrageous prices fully knowing their power...


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Nov 20, 2015)

And dude, im objecting because this exact strain is still available at other banks at the proper price. Hence profiteering


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 20, 2015)

you can tell its Sour patch replying


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

vitamin_gactun_inc said:


> You asked for proof then blow it off. Plenty of other seedbanks out there that aren't profiteering and I buy a lot of genetics.
> 
> "Such is life." no, such is not life.
> 
> ...


Hey, bud, if you reread maybe you won't take it so defensively, I was agreeing w the spirit of what you're saying (if it is in fact true) but Im still going to see the World Series, even if I get tix from scalper, ya digg?! I've yet to see where you can get Aligee: Fruity Pebbles OG for less than $500...why dont you illimunate us with actual location now that you "know" too.



vitamin_green_inc said:


> And dude, im objecting because this exact strain is still available at other banks at the proper price. Hence profiteering


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> you can tell its Sour patch replying


You can all call me "noob," "cheerleader," "foolish," "jay," "politics junkie," "sour patch..." Still, all your individual hateful comments combined doesn't change the fact that all Ive spoken of is TRUE. Smoke on that, people


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 20, 2015)

ok, im not even going to read all the thread here, but heres the thing. i was going to get some gears from franchise and in-house genetics from sour patch seeds. seems like ordering is easy as 1.2.3. i dont mind paying in cash since ive done it many times with hempdepot and get seeds faster than attitudes stealth guaranteed shipping straight to my door. i am not living in the US or UK or Canada, so i assume that free shipping will only be given to US customers, since im having it ship internationally. si i kinda played with it first, selected some seeds payment method in cash, choose the country (meaning they do ship internationally) the purpose being said that theres a drop down option for that. upon checking out i was surprised that shipping was still free. so emailed them first and confirm, since i dont want sending my cash and saying that they have hold my order since i did not send international shipping payment. is there a way i call them or contact them...seems like emaling them wont be the answer. thanks


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 20, 2015)

different dealings im having with NGR (dankteam) no replies from them. shipping worldwide but the country im in is not on the drop down menu. Firestax, faster reply country on the drop down menu, no state, emailed him, fix it. about to order but no stocks. shit, sometimes i wonder, why all this fuzz for nothing. ill give a week or ill stick with the big boys.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 20, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> You can all call me "noob," "cheerleader," "foolish," "jay," "politics junkie," "sour patch..." Still, all your individual hateful comments combined doesn't change the fact that all Ive spoken of is TRUE. Smoke on that, people



how is it you signed up a few days ago and all 18 posts you have are in this thread? ALso, why are there strains that arent in stock still listed on your site?


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> different dealings im having with NGR (dankteam) no replies from them. shipping worldwide but the country im in is not on the drop down menu. Firestax, faster reply country on the drop down menu, no state, emailed him, fix it. about to order but no stocks. shit, sometimes i wonder, why all this fuzz for nothing. ill give a week or ill stick with the big boys.


480-489-8053 is his number as per Twitter...


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> how is it you signed up a few days ago and all 18 posts you have are in this thread? ALso, why are there strains that arent in stock still listed on your site?


Gotta start somewhere right? I plan on addressing other myths, falsehoods, and lies in other threads very soon, stay tuned ; ) You could email him at [email protected] or call him at 480-489-8053. Meanwhile, try and conceal your hate, it's really unbecoming on you!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 20, 2015)

i have no hate. just a bullshit meter and no filter between brain and mouth.

I call BS on you sir.


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i have no hate. just a bullshit meter and no filter between brain and mouth.
> 
> I call BS on you sir.


If you can show, that anything Ive said is BS then I'll retract and apologize. And what was it you were whining about was out of stock, Alien Rift? Maybe we can all take up a collection and donate it to you so we can all stop hearing you sob... If Im SPSB, then you are not an annoying nuisance 


Velvet Elvis said:


> i have no hate. just a bullshit meter and no filter between brain and mouth.
> 
> I call BS on you sir.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 20, 2015)

you are creeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy! looking at our old posts and shit. aint nobody got time for that. except for jay at sour patch.


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> you are creeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy! looking at our old posts and shit. aint nobody got time for that. except for jay at sour patch.


Here's a tissue, friend


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 20, 2015)

dont call me friend. now watch my next trick. I will now display my true feelings for you by never responding to you ever again.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 20, 2015)

Says international shipping 20usd. I mut give this guy a try just bec im badly needing some of hes strains.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 20, 2015)

I called him btw


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> dont call me friend. now watch my next trick. I will now display my true feelings for you by never responding to you ever again.


"Will...listen to me son, it's not your fault, Will...no no no, it's not your fault, it's not your fault, you hear me? It's not your fault..." -Sean
"Good Will Hunting"


----------



## ForRealz (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## ForRealz (Jan 19, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i have no hate. just a bullshit meter and no filter between brain and mouth.
> 
> I call BS on you sir.


Hey, man, for what it's worth, I apologize for being uncool to you. I hope you are having great grows! Im still not Jay from SPSB, though, just for the record... Haha, take care!


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 19, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hey, man, for what it's worth, I apologize for being uncool to you. I hope you are having great grows! Im still not Jay from SPSB, though, just for the record... Haha, take care!


You could be a representative !!!! Anyhow they got some good stock .. Anyone bought from here lately that are well known members beside For realz ???


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 19, 2016)

I grabbed some of the new redeyed crosses from him over the holidays. Thrwe in a free pack of greenline silver hawks and a pack of briollette (don't know anything about it). They are legit, good selection but not the fastest shippers and certainly ly not the cheapest out there but I like him.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 19, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> You could be a representative !!!! Anyhow they got some good stock .. Anyone bought from here lately that are well known members beside For realz ???


Haha thanks I guess, but still, no


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 19, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> You could be a representative !!!! Anyhow they got some good stock .. Anyone bought from here lately that are well known members beside For realz ???


 @LiL flavio bought from them thc, he has a thread up on here, and said he got his gear..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 19, 2016)

@littleflavio


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 19, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sourpatch-seeds-order.890649/


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 19, 2016)

Greetings farmer's. I just placed an order of buckeye purple from Melvanetics through sour patch. I'm not associated with them in anyway. I'm just a Cali going trying to get my hands on the best of the best genetics. I paid through paypal. And spoke with Jay said everything was all good and my order was being shipped out today.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 19, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Greetings farmer's. I just placed an order of buckeye purple from Melvanetics through sour patch. I'm not associated with them in anyway. I'm just a Cali going trying to get my hands on the best of the best genetics. I paid through paypal. And spoke with Jay said everything was all good and my order was being shipped out today.


idk..... jay.... ray.... I am skeptical lol. Nah good score man.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 19, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> idk..... jay.... ray.... I am skeptical lol. Nah good score man.


We all are somewhat skeptical when buying seeds.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> You could be a representative !!!! Anyhow they got some good stock .. Anyone bought from here lately that are well known members beside For realz ???


@THCbreeder @ForRealz just to clarify i did received my order from sourpatch and i do have thanks ForRealz for that one for giving me hes number and called jay to re-assure my orders are in stock. Didnt bother me calling him internationally since i was getting franchise genetics. And i can assure you hes not jay because he also reffered me to a few seedbanks that i got my gears. And im also not jay or a representative. I havent posted in awhile since im busy upgrading my grow room. You can check my instagram with the same username. I have ordered 2 x from thedankteam, connosiuerseedbank and sourpatch. So im guessing if i was a rep from sourpatch wouldnt have to get from other seedbanks. Jay was actually cool to answer all my phone calls, may not be as easy as ordering from TDT but def has better customer service in terms of phone calls every week and emails. Did not get any tracking number which made me nervous. But yeah got my package.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

Would i be ordering from sourpatch again? Yes, but Not anytime soon. Will be placing order from seedsherenow, greenline and substrate and mostly luking forward to grow @bigworms6969 genetics.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I grabbed some of the new redeyed crosses from him over the holidays. Thrwe in a free pack of greenline silver hawks and a pack of briollette (don't know anything about it). They are legit, good selection but not the fastest shippers and certainly ly not the cheapest out there but I like him.


You and me...you just said what i feel about him. Was going to get seeds directly from greenlife was charging me $50 for international shipping for $80 a pack. Was a big turn-off.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 20, 2016)

greenlife is sourpatch. kasper the organic mechanic is in charge of sour patch. jay is his friend


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> greenlife is sourpatch. kasper the organic mechanic is in charge of sour patch. jay is his friend


I had no idea...i only deal wd jay at sourpatch, i thought hes the owner. and just talk to kasper on instagram, Was suppose getting 3 diff strains but was turned-off wd rediculous shipping charges of 50usd. sourpatch charged me 25usd with no tracking, TDT wd tracking for 25, seedshere 25usd wd tracking, csbseeds (connosiuer seed bank) for 12usd with free jaws genetics tshirt

Edited: i dont think ill be getting any greenlifeseeds for now anyways. But thanks thats really gud to know


----------



## mothersfinest (Jan 20, 2016)

I tried to order but never got a pay pal option. I selected cash and when I went to check out it send please send payment to: and then was blank. I have emailed them and responded once but I have yet to hear back from them, very disappointed.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

And heres to that quote i said: as easy as you can order from TDT, they take awhile to reply to ur emails, if u check the dates on those emails and some weird shit going on with that conversation. Not sure if because there site was down. And im fortunate that i already got my order or ill be fuckin freakin out. And i think it was the first time i talk wd jsin mills, i have always talk wd chris.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

mothersfinest said:


> I tried to order but never got a pay pal option. I selected cash and when I went to check out it send please send payment to: and then was blank. I have emailed them and responded once but I have yet to hear back from them, very disappointed.


We were actually talking through phone and emails, when he decided to giv me hes paypal account, since im in another country. But i believe its not on option payment. I did not have any paypal so i said i was going through wd cash. But ended up doing paypal


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 20, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> greenlife is sourpatch. kasper the organic mechanic is in charge of sour patch. jay is his friend


I knew they were friends, didn't realize there was a direct affiliation.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 20, 2016)

mothersfinest said:


> I tried to order but never got a pay pal option. I selected cash and when I went to check out it send please send payment to: and then was blank. I have emailed them and responded once but I have yet to hear back from them, very disappointed.


Possible you were hitting him at old email? New email is [email protected] . Or call at 480-489-8053. Take Care. Address for payment is on his front page if you scroll over to second banner at top...


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I knew they were friends, didn't realize there was a direct affiliation.


What is good, my brotha? Figured I would just clarify, that talk by dude before about Kasper owning SPSB is FALSE. 

This from Jay @ SPSB: 
"I am the sole owner and operator of sour patch seed bank. Kasper is a breeder I work with that I am also friends with. There is no person that works in this company other than me." 

He was correct that they are friends, but Kasper the Organic Mechanic = Greenlife Seeds, not SPSB. Take care.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Greeting everyone. Just an update on my order. I just got off the phone with sour patch. I called to see if I could get my tracking number for my order. I was told by JAY , that he wasn't ablet to send it out yesterday because he got swamped. However, he will have it out today with a tracking number within an hour. Well, I'm not exactly sure but I really want to see how said company deals with customers. Yes, there are many mixed reviews but I wanted to know myself. Plus, I can't wait to pop Melvanetics buckeye purple bean's


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Greeting everyone. Just an update on my order. I just got off the phone with sour patch. I called to see if I could get my tracking number for my order. I was told by JAY , that he wasn't ablet to send it out yesterday because he got swamped. However, he will have it out today with a tracking number within an hour. Well, I'm not exactly sure but I really want to see how said company deals with customers. Yes, there are many mixed reviews but I wanted to know myself. Plus, I can't wait to pop Melvanetics buckeye purple bean's


Hi there ray, i had the same experience wd him, but he will ship it when he said he will. The only negative reviews so far wd him that i have read at forums is out of stock items which was never updated on hes website. That is why i called him, to reassure my orders are on stock. i got a tracking# that never worked, hopefully yours will. But i still got my package with no problem going here near australia.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 20, 2016)

when I had my dilemma with SPSB. I contacted the breeder. Breeder gave me a number to call to take up my issue with. direct contact.

Casper was the name-o

googled it and it is greenlife seeds.

enough god damn lies. for reals if yore not on payroll you should be. u only post about them


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> What is good, my brotha? Figured I would just clarify, that talk by dude before about Kasper owning SPSB is FALSE.
> 
> This from Jay @ SPSB:
> "I am the sole owner and operator of sour patch seed bank. Kasper is a breeder I work with that I am also friends with. There is no person that works in this company other than me."
> ...


I thought of that too aswell...since kasper told me to buy directly from him on ig when i asked when will new drops from sourpatch. I follow him on IG and i dont see kasper advertise or even hashtagging sourpatch for any matter at all. Im new to IG so im still figuring out that shit works


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> when I had my dilemma with SPSB. I contacted the breeder. Breeder gave me a number to call to take up my issue with. direct contact.
> 
> Casper was the name-o
> 
> ...


Not that it really matters to me, but now im curious, LoL! Thats on IG. Not sure if there even on the same state. But def not the same email or paypal account

Edit: sorry i keep attaching pics like ds, since im using my phone


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 20, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Hi there ray, i had the same experience wd him, but he will ship it when he said he will. The only negative reviews so far wd him that i have read at forums is out of stock items which was never updated on hes website. That is why i called him, to reassure my orders are on stock. i got a tracking# that never worked, hopefully yours will. But i still got my package with no problem going here near australia.


I called to make sure that he did infact still have the buckeye purple in stock. He stated he only had 2 packs left. I paid via PayPal the same day. Sent him a screen shot of payment . Called him after and Jay said he received payment and everything was ok.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> I called to make sure that he did infact still have the buckeye purple in stock. He stated he only had 2 packs left. I paid via PayPal the same day. Sent him a screen shot of payment . Called him after and Jay said he received payment and everything was ok.


He shipped mine in about 2-3days after payment. Hope you get ur tracking# worked for u. But mine didnt worked so i was worried as fuck. But thank God i have received it. In case ur tracking didnt youll get ur package just make sure ur on top of it and call him. Hes patient enough that i keep buggin him through phone and email. I believe i made a journal of my order from him like @racerboy71 has mentioned. I guess im just like that when it comes to my order like update every week unitl one time dankanomics and advancedled got annoyed lol


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 20, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> when I had my dilemma with SPSB. I contacted the breeder. Breeder gave me a number to call to take up my issue with. direct contact.
> 
> Casper was the name-o
> 
> ...


Sir, Ive tried to be nice to you, you make it near impossible though. I spoke w Jay today, the quote from above comes DIRECTLY from Jay @ Sour Patch via text message.

I am a seeker of truth, that is why I dont let your misinformation stand. While I was chatting about your statements that you made, I also ordered:

PNWRoots: Abula
Unknown Prophet : Mary Chino, and Tripple Dubble...Jay tossed in FREE 10 seed pack of PNWRoots : Die Hard (free pack w every PNW buy) And FREE 10 seed pack Greenlife : SilverHawks (free with every purchase).

I will post pics of these as soon as they arrive. Also, I suppose you think all my 238 Posts and 346 Likes were all derived from SPSB posts...also False.

Finally, I wonder if a SPSB representative would say:

Bodhi: Buy 2 packs get 1 pack free @ :

James Bean Co
Greatlakesgenetics
seedvaultca
headiegardens (IG)

Take care, Elvis.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

The way i see it...sometimes we just need to listen to peoples advice even if its a stranger, listening and just hearing is different. And sometimes strangers helped you more than relatives. And you might just be surprised how some people you met here might helped you, just be smart and listen to urself what other people are saying, that is if u are used to people youll know what i mean. Im grateful that @bigworm6969 has given me a chance to trust me and let my try some of hes fire even though i just met him here. That is why we have forums in the first place. (If ur use to people you can smell bullshit a mile away) so far so good, o came across to only goodnpeople around here. So peace everyone


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 20, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> The way i see it...sometimes we just need to listen to peoples advice even if its a stranger, listening and just hearing is different. And sometimes strangers helped you more than relatives. And you might just be surprised how some people you met here helped you, just be smart and listen to urself what other people are saying, that is if u are used to people youll know what i mean. Im grateful that @bigworm6969 has given me a chance to trust me and let my try some of hes fire even though i just met him here. That is why we have forums in the first place.


Well said, Amen brotha, preach!


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

@ForRealz thank u too bro. And heres the instagram question if he owns sourpatch that kasper has answered @Velvet Elvis


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 20, 2016)

and i could screen shot the reply i got from breeder showing jay and kasper as the contact info.

he might not be owner, but he is directly involved. Im done with this. it all smells fishy. tread with caution and triple check in stock is all my intention was. not to shut down their sales completely

peace out


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> and i could screen shot the reply i got from breeder showing jay and kasper as the contact info.
> 
> he might not be owner, but he is directly involved. Im done with this. it all smells fishy. tread with caution and triple check in stock is all my intention was. not to shut down their sales completely
> 
> peace out


Alryt bro peace out, ill take ur word for it and put that in consideration. Either way man theres way tons of breeders and seedbanks that we may all enjoy and trust our money.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 20, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken but Melvanetics said on her IG that Jay was the only person who owns sour patch seeds. This is when she posted that she was sending 20 more packs of her buckeye purple to him. My only thing is is that breeders should be more cautious of who they sale their stock to to resale. Because if a farmer is in search of their beans and said breeder state's that they can be found at a site, the breeders rep is on the line. That's just how I feel. Breeders should hold seed banks and individuals more accountable to selling their beans with good service.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 20, 2016)

alot of names in the biz have silent partners, and levels of separation. separation for legal reasons, separation for drama reasons.


----------



## mothersfinest (Jan 20, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Possible you were hitting him at old email? New email is [email protected] . Or call at 480-489-8053. Take Care. Address for payment is on his front page if you scroll over to second banner at top...



Sorry I didn't make It very clear when I typed that. He had responded to my first email not to any other. Thanks for letting me know where the address was. I may just give him a call.


----------



## trippnface (Jan 21, 2016)

has anybody ran any "greenlife seeds"?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 21, 2016)

trippnface said:


> has anybody ran any "greenlife seeds"?


Nope. Check em out on IG if you havent already...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2016)

trippnface said:


> has anybody ran any "greenlife seeds"?


@bigworm6969 is growing their purple people eater and it looks impressive, their cookie critters looks nice as well


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

melvanetics is a chick? we need more of those breeder types!


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> @bigworm6969 is growing their purple people eater and it looks impressive, their cookie critters looks nice as well


That guy can grow purple weed...


----------



## trippnface (Jan 21, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> @bigworm6969 is growing their purple people eater and it looks impressive, their cookie critters looks nice as well


thats whatsup!. it looks like there was another breeder with that name a few years back that wasnt reliable so i got temporarily confused. shitty when somone in the past ruins a name for future breeders/ teams. glad to know these people are legit though


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 21, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> alot of names in the biz have silent partners, and levels of separation. separation for legal reasons, separation for drama reasons.


I agree. Smart business.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

shout out to big worm holding it down...


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 21, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> melvanetics is a chick? we need more of those breeder types!


Yes, she is and is hella polite and respectful.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Yes, she is and is hella polite and respectful.


Melva ?


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Melva ?


Yeah.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 21, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Yes, she is and is hella polite and respectful.


From where do you get her strains? Dirctly from her.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 22, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> From where do you get her strains? Dirctly from her.


GLG has a couple
http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/melvanetics


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 22, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> From where do you get her strains? Dirctly from her.


You can get them off of sour patch. Or talk to her through IG. She post comments of when she's sending new stuff or restock to sour patch. Look up her IG . Man her strains are fire.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 22, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> GLG has a couple
> http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/melvanetics


I'm not sure if they actually have her beans. Because I haven't hear her mention them on her IG she only talks about sour patch


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 22, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> You can get them off of sour patch. Or talk to her through IG. She post comments of when she's sending new stuff or restock to sour patch. Look up her IG . Man her strains are fire.


Yeah ive seen her work on IG and @bigworm6969 has been working on her gear too...def luks so good id dont wana smoke her since i love starring at it. Thanks for that info.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 22, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> GLG has a couple
> http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/melvanetics


Thank u sir.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 22, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Yeah ive seen her work on IG and @bigworm6969 has been working on her gear too...def luks so good id dont wana smoke her since i love starring at it. Thanks for that info.


Yeah. I'm waiting on her buckeye purple. It looks so good. All of the pheno's turn purple on their own.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 22, 2016)

Greetings farmer's . Just an update on sourpatch. I just had a conversation with the owner of said company Jay. There are no other individuals that work for him or own the company but him. Everything is done by him. If anyone wants legitimate beans call him. He is respectfull in my book, with good customer service.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> greenlife is sourpatch. kasper the organic mechanic is in charge of sour patch. jay is his friend


To clear this misunderstanding up, greenlife is no way apart of sour patch. I personally had a conversation with the only owner (Jay)


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 23, 2016)

Greetings farmer's . Just an update on my order from sourpatch. I received my buckeye purple bean's today with some free beans. Jay, is a business man , he does as he says and shipment is fast. Yes, I will be ordering from sour patch again an again. Some advice, call him to place your order.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 23, 2016)

Here are my beans from sour patch


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 26, 2016)

SPSB comes through Again!!!

Ordered Wednesday night, received yesterday (Monday), less than 5 full days, well done!!!


----------



## trippnface (Jan 26, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> SPSB comes through Again!!!
> 
> Ordered Wednesday night, received yesterday (Monday), less than 5 full days, well done!!!
> 
> View attachment 3594278


unknown prophet gear? 
what greenlife seeds you swoop!?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 26, 2016)

trippnface said:


> unknown prophet gear?
> what greenlife seeds you swoop!?


Unknown Prophet:
Mary Chino = Cherry Kush (supposedly Cookie Fam strain, possible forebearer of GSC?) x Orange Tahoe (Franchise male pollen).
Tripple Dubble = Sour Dubble (BOG) x Orange Tahoe (same).

Greenlife pack was freebie, 1 w any purchase, it is: Silverhawks = 97 SSH x Wifi Alien OG.


----------



## trippnface (Jan 26, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Unknown Prophet:
> Mary Chino = Cherry Kush (supposedly Cookie Fam strain, possible forebearer of GSC?) x Orange Tahoe (Franchise male pollen).
> Tripple Dubble = Sour Dubble (BOG) x Orange Tahoe (same).
> 
> Greenlife pack was freebie, 1 w any purchase, it is: Silverhawks = 97 SSH x Wifi Alien OG.


hell yea!
been scopin some of prophet stuff; bet you got some fire there.
any of those up next or just for the stash box?


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 26, 2016)

trippnface said:


> hell yea!
> been scopin some of prophet stuff; bet you got some fire there.
> any of those up next or just for the stash box?


Yeah, thanks, lets hope! Sweet, what you been eyeing? Stash...didn't really have it in the budget but I saw him say on IG that the inventory was real low on them both so figured better just...said he aint remaking these crosses...

I mean, granted this coming from him, but he said his recent Cherry Kush run was one of best smokes he ever had and he's entering it at next HTCC...

Also, the Sour Dubble seems to throw off winning combos...Alien Rock Candy, the "Power" that Sin City uses, etc., so I was searching for cross... That ARC is flame, cant get it in bean form...it is Sour Dubble x Tahoe Alien (some Franchise genetics via Alien Genetics) and hoping Tripple Dubble winner!


----------



## trippnface (Jan 27, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Yeah, thanks, lets hope! Sweet, what you been eyeing? Stash...didn't really have it in the budget but I saw him say on IG that the inventory was real low on them both so figured better just...said he aint remaking these crosses...
> 
> I mean, granted this coming from him, but he said his recent Cherry Kush run was one of best smokes he ever had and he's entering it at next HTCC...
> 
> Also, the Sour Dubble seems to throw off winning combos...Alien Rock Candy, the "Power" that Sin City uses, etc., so I was searching for cross... That ARC is flame, cant get it in bean form...it is Sour Dubble x Tahoe Alien (some Franchise genetics via Alien Genetics) and hoping Tripple Dubble winner!


trip dubb looks pretty sexy . curious what he has for the future; definitely a respected breeder who takes his time. 
damn i want some franchise gear bad!; cant find it in stock anywhere


----------



## greencropper (Jan 27, 2016)

trippnface said:


> trip dubb looks pretty sexy . curious what he has for the future; definitely a respected breeder who takes his time.
> damn i want some franchise gear bad!; cant find it in stock anywhere


some here, but maybe the ones you want are out of stock? http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/franchise-genetics/


----------



## trippnface (Jan 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> some here, but maybe the ones you want are out of stock? http://www.glcheckout.com/product-category/g/franchise-genetics/


that alien tarantula!


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 27, 2016)

Damn...i never got any freebies on my first order. And you scored some fire not just any freebies.This makes me want to order again. But shit, my 2 vaults is already full.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 27, 2016)

trippnface said:


> trip dubb looks pretty sexy . curious what he has for the future; definitely a respected breeder who takes his time.
> damn i want some franchise gear bad!; cant find it in stock anywhere


Ive been searchin and searchin too...also some aligee. I know a good Mate here who runs some alien genetics/franchise for years now @THESkunkMunkie i dont see him here anymore though, but hes the man


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 28, 2016)

how does one get in touch with sour patch?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 28, 2016)

he comments on this thread all the time just ask.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> how does one get in touch with sour patch?


Send him an email, you can find it on his page. Also, someone posted his number on here, not sure where though. Might be a few pages back. I must say, Jay is good business. I will be placing another order from him soon. If I'm not mistaken he has franchise genetics.


----------



## ky man (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't know how you can place a number when it will get you baned so I was told.ky.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 21, 2016)

I already posted @ https://www.rollitup.org/t/your-latest-seed-purchase.833021/ ...but forgot to post here...

AlphaKronik: Oregon Noble

Cannarado: Dubble Dough

Unknown Prophet: Sweet Tarts

Free: Greenlife: Silverhawks

From SPSB in less than 4 days, including weekend...


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 21, 2016)

ky man said:


> I don't know how you can place a number when it will get you baned so I was told.ky.


Users can post numbers/email/URL for, like, seed banks, etc. for other users' convenience... I posted his number Page 5 of this thread. I think issues arise when breeders, etc. that are not advertisers for RIU try to advertise/handle orders/etc...

If you were confused by dude who said, and Im paraphrasing, 'Sour Patch is on here all the time...', that is b/c he is either incorrect (Jay from SPSB, to my knowledge, isnt on RIU, he does IG), or he is likely making a sarcastic reference to me...

You see, I first joined RIU b/c I was honoring my word by giving SPSB positive feedback as I said I would for hooking it up phat on my first order through him.

During order, I talked to Jay for a considerable length and found that he was cool ass dude, we had bunch in common, and I liked him as person. I was like "Where would you prefer feedback?", he said "IG or RIU would be cool..." I did not have account w either, I chose RIU...

My first post ( Page 4 of this thread), I shared my experience w SPSB and my thoughts on maximizing likelihood of success for order (really ANY seed order ANYWHERE).

I didnt bother to read thread, just posted my thoughts, but the timing of my post (unbeknownst to me at the time but awesomely hilarious to me now) happened to coincidentally follow the post of a soggy-bottomed member (apparently, member checked to make sure item in stock, sent payment, item out of stock by time payment arrived, member received replacement, member makes big stink on RIU, later member received EXACT ITEM HE ORDERED FROM SPSB BUT MEMBER DIDNT BOTHER TO SHARE THAT PART W RIU) <--- (yeah I know you got what you were initially complaining about, bet that really makes you think Im Jay, huh?).

Anyhooo, dude and some other members got their panties in a bunch and proceeded to call me names and such, and I responded in a less than respectable way at times... For my part, I did apologize to dude... although he didnt accept 

And that is the soap opera of how I became "Jay from SPSB."

DISCLAIMER: I'm actually not Jay, nor am I affiliated in any way/shape/form w SPSB. I'm actually just a simple collector of bird seed, and Captain of Team Bean Pheen.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 21, 2016)

As to the post above I have had wonderfull service from sour patch seedbank. 

People just need to have patients and see what comes about before they spew from the mouth. ..


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 21, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> As to the post above I have had wonderfull service from sour patch seedbank.
> 
> People just need to have patients and see what comes about before they spew from the mouth. ..
> 
> View attachment 3613270


I got two Orange crosses from Franchise and Sour Dubble from Cannarado through SPSB also, but I think it is funny we got different selections...I got: Orange Dot and Orange Monster, and Dubble Dough (Cookie Crisp dad = 50/50 pheno of OGKBxFPOG)... Your selections look delicious as well ! !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 21, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Users can post numbers/email/URL for, like, seed banks, etc. for other users' convenience... I posted his number Page 5 of this thread. I think issues arise when breeders, etc. that are not advertisers for RIU try to advertise/handle orders/etc...
> 
> If you were confused by dude who said, and Im paraphrasing, 'Sour Patch is on here all the time...', that is b/c he is either incorrect (Jay from SPSB, to my knowledge, isnt on RIU, he does IG), or he is likely making a sarcastic reference to me...
> 
> ...


Velvet ended up getting the seeds he initially ordered??


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 21, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Velvet ended up getting the seeds he initially ordered??


That is what I was told and my good faith in their statement is what I am speaking from...

I was told that if the user in question was the same individual that source thought him to be, then, Yes, a pack was tracked down, the friendly person (with some trepidation as they were not inclined to release this pack from their vault) came off pack, free pack was then sent (free b/c user already received 2nd pick), and user received their original selection.

Word on the street...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 21, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I got two Orange crosses from Franchise and Sour Dubble from Cannarado through SPSB also, but I think it is funny we got different selections...I got: Orange Dot and Orange Monster, and Dubble Dough (Cookie Crisp dad = 50/50 pheno of OGKBxFPOG)... Your selections look delicious as well ! !


I have double dough aswell and Jersey Fist pump... but I got those ones from a different bank...


----------



## trippnface (Feb 21, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> I got two Orange crosses from Franchise and Sour Dubble from Cannarado through SPSB also, but I think it is funny we got different selections...I got: Orange Dot and Orange Monster, and Dubble Dough (Cookie Crisp dad = 50/50 pheno of OGKBxFPOG)... Your selections look delicious as well ! !


you guys needa be careful with those orange crosses, the OJB male i hear it was not too stable; why i wanted to grab the spiderbite. the alien crosses are solid


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 21, 2016)

trippnface said:


> you guys needa be careful with those orange crosses, the OJB male i hear it was not too stable; why i wanted to grab the spiderbite. the alien crosses are solid


Word, thanks. Yeah I ve heard some people saying that the crosses using OJB male have herm tendancies, but then I read on IG where this one dude just said he ran 100 Orange Sherbet w zero herms and 130 Orange Cookies w 4 herm traits...everyone that Ive seen w keeper is overly impressed. Im not too worried... Good lookin' out though, appreciate it!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 21, 2016)

trippnface said:


> you guys needa be careful with those orange crosses, the OJB male i hear it was not too stable; why i wanted to grab the spiderbite. the alien crosses are solid


So I hear and it depends on the color of the packs as one is first generation and the others newer. 

Also from grow reports it seemed to be mainly in some of the O cookies. we shall see.


----------



## trippnface (Feb 21, 2016)

word. def still fire in the packs from what i seen. no denying obsoul33t greatness haha; i am sure you guys are vigilant regardless.

* ya the dif generations are also a consideration. some packs have 12 and some packs have 10. fuk!


----------



## sunni (Feb 21, 2016)

ky man said:


> I don't know how you can place a number when it will get you baned so I was told.ky.





ForRealz said:


> Users can post numbers/email/URL for, like, seed banks, etc. for other users' convenience... I posted his number Page 5 of this thread. I think issues arise when breeders, etc. that are not advertisers for RIU try to advertise/handle orders/etc...
> 
> If you were confused by dude who said, and Im paraphrasing, 'Sour Patch is on here all the time...', that is b/c he is either incorrect (Jay from SPSB, to my knowledge, isnt on RIU, he does IG), or he is likely making a sarcastic reference to me...
> 
> ...


im just going to clarify on this this user (kyman) seems to have a hard time understanding the differences here, l will try to speak in a more clear way to avoid any confusion on the subject. 

kyman was told not to put his own personal home phone number on rollitup he posted it on a users wall, your personal phone number out in the open is not safe. Part of my job is to keep users security safe.

you can however indeed put phone numbers on rollitup that are associated with seedbank businesses as they are business lines and are found commonly on business websites.

putting a business phone number on our forums will not get you banned from rollitup


----------



## ky man (Feb 21, 2016)

thanks sunni....ky


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 21, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So I hear and it depends on the color of the packs as one is first generation and the others newer.
> 
> Also from grow reports it seemed to be mainly in some of the O cookies. we shall see.





trippnface said:


> word. def still fire in the packs from what i seen. no denying obsoul33t greatness haha; i am sure you guys are vigilant regardless.
> 
> * ya the dif generations are also a consideration. some packs have 12 and some packs have 10. fuk!


Thing is, Ive read numerous peeps speak about the "different" releases and how they supposedly differ (old release supposed to be OJB f1 as opposed to newer release allegedly OJB f2) and the talk about how "greenhouse" use in newer releases may have contributed to herms...

BUT, then I just read today on IG where Select Genetics said this about Franchise's OJB crosses, and specifically, Orange Cookies:

"I was gifted (Orange Cookies) pack from the stock Obsoul33t had at Chalice 6 months ago."

"Dont believe half of what you hear, (Obsoul33t) would not misrepresent any of his products. The (OJB) male he uses is the same he always uses. All the parents are the same unless he tells us different. I did have to throw a few herms away but that is to be expected from a forum cookie cross. Almost all phenos came out with some type of orange or tangerine terps. Old stock or new stock it's all the same."


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 22, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> That is what I was told and my good faith in their statement is what I am speaking from...
> 
> I was told that if the user in question was the same individual that source thought him to be, then, Yes, a pack was tracked down, the friendly person (with some trepidation as they were not inclined to release this pack from their vault) came off pack, free pack
> 
> ...


what the fuck???


ForRealz said:


> Users can post numbers/email/URL for, like, seed banks, etc. for other users' convenience... I posted his number Page 5 of this thread. I think issues arise when breeders, etc. that are not advertisers for RIU try to advertise/handle orders/etc...
> 
> If you were confused by dude who said, and Im paraphrasing, 'Sour Patch is on here all the time...', that is b/c he is either incorrect (Jay from SPSB, to my knowledge, isnt on RIU, he does IG), or he is likely making a sarcastic reference to me...
> 
> ...



whatever ya say Jay!

and for second post I included in this quote?????!!!!!! what the fuck???!!!! you know way too much about my business. no way you would know this without being jay, and if h told you??? NOT COOL. none of your god damn business. all he had to say was taken care of.

in the end it was taken care of, but shouldnt have been a prob in the fucking first place. now here we are 3 months later still talking about my business.

STAY AWAY!


----------



## trippnface (Feb 22, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Thing is, Ive read numerous peeps speak about the "different" releases and how they supposedly differ (old release supposed to be OJB f1 as opposed to newer release allegedly OJB f2) and the talk about how "greenhouse" use in newer releases may have contributed to herms...
> 
> BUT, then I just read today on IG where Select Genetics said this about Franchise's OJB crosses, and specifically, Orange Cookies:
> 
> ...


good detective work dude i love seeing how deep the rabbit hole goes. lol


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> what the fuck???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax...NONE of your personal, individual info was discussed or disclosed to me... You were simply referred to as "guy who complained about Alien Rift."

I have no hard feelings towards you, I stand nothing to gain or lose from your interactions. I gave you plenty of time from the moment I learned you received your pack for you to share that part w RIU (as you did first part of your story), but at a certain point Im like "keep it Realz, Velvis, if your gonna tell a story at least tell the whole thing!"

Blessings to you, friend!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 22, 2016)

I call Bullshit! Jay on IG writes just like you and is long winded like you. You are waaaaaaaaay too invested in this BS.

Get my name out your mouth.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> what the fuck???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not share the full story then? You can't come on here bitching about a seed bank doing you dirty and then say nothing when they go above and beyond to make it right.

I wrote this seed bank off because of your testimonial....and now I'm gonna give them a shot considering what they did to make you whole.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 22, 2016)

thats all fine and dandy. good for them. I wasnt out to ruin them! And i did let people know it was taken care of. months ago!!!!! 

its only fair for them to earn more sales and right the ship hopefully my story helped fix their Bullshit method of listing stff thats not in stock.

Alien rift is probably still available on their page. my only goal was for them to change their method, and to spread caution.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 22, 2016)

and for anyone who cares, I was told to pound sand for a month. until I got a hold of breeder. they got on their case and then they made it right. was told to make alternative choice until then. should have never happened in first place when you ask proper questions and mail immediately like I did.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> thats all fine and dandy. good for them. I wasnt out to ruin them! And i did let people know it was taken care of. months ago!!!!!
> 
> its only fair for them to earn more sales and right the ship hopefully my story helped fix their Bullshit method of listing stff thats not in stock.
> 
> Alien rift is probably still available on their page. my only goal was for them to change their method, and to spread caution.


Right on. I must have missed your post about them making it right.

Either way, I'm glad you put this out there. Good experiences, bad experiences, and everything in between should be shared imo. Where I spend my money, and who I spend it on is based almost entirely on threads like this.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 22, 2016)

meanwhile dude has 415 posts, and 350 plus are about sour patch.

im telling ya. it is him if you read alot of instagram comments you can tell its same guy


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> meanwhile dude has 415 posts, and 350 plus are about sour patch.
> 
> im telling ya. it is him if you read alot of instagram comments you can tell its same guy


lol. I dunno. Not like I'm stalking for realz or anything, but I've read quite a few of his posts. If he is the Sour Patch dude, he needs to rethink his online strategy. I've seen him rep quite a few different seed banks, multiple times.

Unless he owns them ALL!!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 22, 2016)

smoke screen.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 23, 2016)

Enter the Dungeon! New and Improved Dungeons Vault Genetics


----------



## greencropper (Feb 23, 2016)

ive seen this face before...just cant place where?...


----------



## v.s one (Feb 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive seen this face before...just cant place where?...View attachment 3615275


 That's Wayne grove from the movie heat.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 23, 2016)

v.s one said:


> That's Wayne grove from the movie heat.


oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...i remember now....a bad boy indeed....


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 25, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> what the fuck???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all honesty brother you sent your money in the slowest way possible and then got mad that the packs had sold out. I told you that i would see if i could find you another pack and you were incredibly impatient and decided to contact Ocean Grown which called the same guy i called to get your pack that you wanted. You wrote a hasty review that was all conjecture and not much fact. simply assuming the worst of my character without giving the proper amount of time before making a huge report about this. The fact that I called you to inform you of the situation and that i did not just send you whatever i had lying around like a pack swapper. I went out of way, above and beyond for your preferred pack, all the while you were on here talking mad negativity about me and then getting all hostile with a customer that is on my side. He was not me i can assure but he did buy alot of beans off me this year and got them all in hand as he confirmed stock and paid instantly, order shipped same or next day and if over a few hundred it free priority shipping. 

You gave the situation less than one week from the moment i informed you i did not have those Alien Rift anymore. I had only 3 packs because that is what they gave me brother. I did not announce a big drop like you had said in a previous post. I simply let the people know what i have so that those who want them can contact me to acquire. 

Honestly I have the most spotless record in this industry. Great relationships with the breeders, alot of very happy customers ( you cant please everyone though right?), i try but i guess its just not possible. 

This post has caused me a great deal of trouble and explaining and for what man? what did it accomplish. I didnt work harder to get you taken care of than i would have otherwise, you got your order just as you wanted but yet you still caused a ripple of damage onto my company image to where if anything happens now like a delayed package which is totally normal people read this post and assume the worst. So i really want to thank you for that bunch of unnecessary slander. I never told you to just "pound sand, suck it up", or anything else combative or otherwise uncalled for. I was very honest and available if i do recall. I answer the phone when you call and respond to emails. IF i was trying to screw you why would i do it to a customer over $150 lol thats such a small amount of money its hilarious. Why wouldn't i do it to the guys sending me $1k or $3k not less than half the cost of my phone service or the cost of one month of my website service. 

Just saying bro this was completely uncalled for. If you dont want people all up in your business i personally suggest not putting other peoples business in the streets with the intent iof ruining or tainting their reputation. I have alot of really happy and satisfied customers and many of them have become friends as they treat me like a person and not a corporate Walmart or amazon type entity. I suggest deleting the thread as it is obviously causing you more trouble than its worth. you got your pack just like you wanted and yet you leave 6 months worth of negativity hanging around on the internet and are now upset that it has backfired on you. Dont make posts like this until sufficient time has gone by to alow the situation to work its self out, then you can report the news to the people. The play by play in your perspective is not reporting the truth. Your experience is not a typical experience with my shop but you were not the typical customer. Aggressive, confrontative, overzealous to make a post and contact the breeder all within 7 days lol cmon bro were all stoners here and we try to keep a relaxing type vibe in this community. Not sure where all the hostility came from or continues to come from.

If you were attempting to destroy my reputation you did a great job, kudos to you for accomplishing the goal of tainting the reputation of a good man. I actually have 2 different people at this time that were not customers of mine but had contacted me about orders with other banks where they had paid 3-5 months prior to speaking with me and had still not received their orders. I contacted the other banks in question and demanded that they take care of these customers. One incident occurred two days ago so no resolution as of yet, the guy a couple months ago received a tracing number within a couple weeks and extras in his order and an apology from the seed bank, the bank also apologized to me for having to take my time to handle his customers.

I have an account now and will be very responsive to any other comment s about me.

Sincerely,

Jay Frost aka Reason


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 25, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Thing is, Ive read numerous peeps speak about the "different" releases and how they supposedly differ (old release supposed to be OJB f1 as opposed to newer release allegedly OJB f2) and the talk about how "greenhouse" use in newer releases may have contributed to herms...
> 
> BUT, then I just read today on IG where Select Genetics said this about Franchise's OJB crosses, and specifically, Orange Cookies:
> 
> ...



Obsoul33t is not just a breeder o my label he is also a friend and we have had many personal convos about his issue. Here it is all layed out directly.

First Orange Cookies release was F1 Stock, the second was an F1 Orange Cookies male to make the f2 which is what was released everywhere it was released in 2015. There was only a small release of orange cookie f1 back a couple years back but that is what he used to make the 2015 version. They were produced in a greenhouse and tested there as well which would explain some possible hermie issues (nanners not males and female parts altogether) I have a buddy who did 130 orange cookie f2 seeds and found 4 hermies. Thats pretty good i must say. My buddy also runs a very high tech and well put together grow operation with no environmental issues at all. I cant say the same about the majority of grow houses out there as i have seen my fair share of folks who garden at night with green lights as a normal thing to do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I have an account now and will be very responsive to any other comment s about me.


Cool.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 25, 2016)

i only contacted Ocean Grown after a week of not hearing back from you. AFTER couple weeks of promises.

and yes you did announce drop on instagram. why announce a drop for 3 packs?

In checkout I asked to confirm inventory. you responded all set. I sent priority next morning.

you could have said 2 packs left!!

it was your fault I was pissed. and then you say make an alternative choice!

its your fault we are still at it. in the end I got my pack, cuz you were wrong in the first place. The hostility and anger comes from months of anticipating ALien Rift, getting the all set from you... then being told make another choice... nobody fucks with my money.

and drop the stoner shit. youre making bank. youre a damn businessman.

quit typing like for realz.

you wanna overcome this????

take alien rift off of available list.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 25, 2016)

just ask the moderator. dual accounts are not allowed....


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 25, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Obsoul33t is not just a breeder o my label he is also a friend and we have had many personal convos about his issue. Here it is all layed out directly.
> 
> First Orange Cookies release was F1 Stock, the second was an F1 Orange Cookies male to make the f2 which is what was released everywhere it was released in 2015. There was only a small release of orange cookie f1 back a couple years back but that is what he used to make the 2015 version. They were produced in a greenhouse and tested there as well which would explain some possible hermie issues (nanners not males and female parts altogether) I have a buddy who did 130 orange cookie f2 seeds and found 4 hermies. Thats pretty good i must say. My buddy also runs a very high tech and well put together grow operation with no environmental issues at all. I cant say the same about the majority of grow houses out there as i have seen my fair share of folks who garden at night with green lights as a normal thing to do.


 WELCOME, Brotha !!! 

Im am happy you are on RIU now, dont let a little negativity taint your perception of peeps on RIU, because there are more cool peeps, than not, who will be grateful you're a member!!!

Thanks for always handling my orders like a pro! Speaking of orders...I think I hear couple Cookie Tech packs calling my name, hit ya shortly!


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 25, 2016)

Beemo said:


> just ask the moderator. dual accounts are not allowed....


What up, bro? Nice to see ya around again! I hope that yours and mine discussion about Bodhi over at IHG thread hasn't caused any ill will b/w us and I hope you are balln! Take care.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 25, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i only contacted Ocean Grown after a week of not hearing back from you. AFTER couple weeks of promises.
> 
> and yes you did announce drop on instagram. why announce a drop for 3 packs?
> 
> ...


I cant speak to SPSB's IG account cuz I dont follow him on IG, but I know that he took that down and refreshed his inventory list quite a while back on his website...


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 25, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> and for anyone who cares, I was told to pound sand for a month. until I got a hold of breeder. they got on their case and then they made it right. was told to make alternative choice until then. should have never happened in first place when you ask proper questions and mail immediately like I did.


Nobody told anyone to pound sand. I told you I was trying to locate another pack of your preferred strain, which I did but it didn't happen overnight. You did what you did and most people don't read the entire rant and rave about the eventuality they read the title and maybe one or 2 comments. Most people have a life to attend to and do the have time to read every chime in of 2 cents.

I write alot because I have alot to say out of knowledge. Everything I promised you came true did it not brother? If a seed bank drops with me and gives me 3 packs of 1 strain 20 of another 10 of another and 8 of another how do you suggest I advertise it? Should I advertise my entire stock list and how many packs I have publicly? Look all over roll it up, IC mag, instagram, the farm or wherever else and the only person who has ever complained about me or the service I provide is you sir. 

I pose another question. If say I had never had the alien rift would you even have had the chance to grow it? I would just like to say your welcome for providing you with exactly what you wanted even though it was not according to your preferred time schedule. 

What you did was prematurely was a rash post defiling my character publicly on an open forum within 1 week of learning that you didn't get your way right away but instead might have to wait a short time. 

I would appreciate it if you would remove this entire conversation and post as you own it and the rights to remove it if you were so inclined which it would seem that you are since you claim that this post has caused you so much bs and backlash in the community it would behoove you to do just that, for your own peace and quiet. 

I do happen to carry alot of rare and limited genetics and have to deal with people who want to that special one almost every day. 

If I was a scammere or a dirt bag there would be alot more Posts about me doing dirty shit all over every forum. Sad part is still this is the only one and you waited a month, which is about how long it used to take everyone who ordered seeds ever before us usa banks started to pop up. 

Ps no one fucked with your money and also it was only $150 I wouldn't really call that money. That's a dinner at a decent restaurant, two tickets to a show, less than half my phone bill. If I was a dirt bag I'd have to be the dumbest dirt bag on planet earth to take your 150 when I have thousands of customers worldwide and I'm gonna screw you over on that small sum of money. It's insulting to even be accused of such a petty crime. 

NO HARD FEELINGS BRO!!! BUT PLEASE TAKE THIS LONG THREAD OF NEGATIVITY DOWN ITS BEEN UP HERE MESSING WITH MY BUSINESS LONG ENOUGH. THANK YOU VERY MUCH. AGAIN I TALK ALOT CUZ SOME SHIT NEEDS TO BE SAID AND EXPLAINED CUZ ASSUMPTIONS CAUSED THIS WHOLE MESS IN THE FIRST PLACE


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

150$ shit that's one person 7 course w/ me. no wine. no drink. no tips. dont be cheap when u trying to get in on some skins. she def wants dessert too. even if im a steak/frites (never say fries) type o guy. 

jtr


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> 150$ shit that's one person 7 course w/ me. no wine. no drink. no tips. dont be cheap when u trying to get in on some skins. she def wants dessert too. even if im a steak/frites (never say fries) type o guy.
> View attachment 3616923
> jtr



I know brother. That's a decent meal ala cart lol no sides or 2 specials lol I prefer a nice ribeye steak medium rareseasoned with only salt and pepper with a good red wine Bleu cheese mashed potatoes and cheesecake for dessert. Bang 300 before the tip. Special occasions these days anyways unless I cook it at home which I like better most of the time anyways. I do cook up some bangin steaks bro. Better than most steakhouses imo


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

pin (device to poke small holes) & brine them. u can make all types of brine. smash some garlic. etc. sugar. salt. both. trust a pro. and i hit u off some bordeaux wine sauce , beurre rouge, or even a cherry infused demi glace. what u like? we'll smoke large after work  puffing midnight fire from nor'star as i type. fuego. wanna do some steak sous vide (cryovac & put in hot water hour mad hours certain temp though) then finish on the grill. tender tender tender !!! never tried this but my instinct says must do. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


----------



## Beemo (Feb 25, 2016)

in method man's voice get em'


----------



## Beemo (Feb 25, 2016)

v.s one said:


> That's Wayne grove from the movie heat.


never seen that movie...

i thought it had something to do with jesus. but jesus doesnt have goatee


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> pin (device to poke small holes) & brine them. u can make all types of brine. smash some garlic. etc. sugar. salt. both. trust a pro. and i hit u off some bordeaux wine sauce , beurre rouge, or even a cherry infused demi glace. what u like? we'll smoke large after work  puffing midnight fire from nor'star as i type. fuego. wanna do some steak sous vide (cryovac & put in hot water hour mad hours certain temp though) then finish on the grill. tender tender tender !!! never tried this but my instinct says must do.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


 damn , you're making me hungry mucha, and i just ate..


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 25, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> pin (device to poke small holes) & brine them. u can make all types of brine. smash some garlic. etc. sugar. salt. both. trust a pro. and i hit u off some bordeaux wine sauce , beurre rouge, or even a cherry infused demi glace. what u like? we'll smoke large after work  puffing midnight fire from nor'star as i type. fuego. wanna do some steak sous vide (cryovac & put in hot water hour mad hours certain temp though) then finish on the grill. tender tender tender !!! never tried this but my instinct says must do.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide


Hell yes bro sounds awesome. I should be getting norstar soon and rumor has it, dirty water organics told someone I had a drop coming sometime really soon


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 25, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Velvet ended up getting the seeds he initially ordered??


Yes he did. I had to jump through a few hoops and got a buddy to dip into his personal stash with great resistance but I got him his pack. He started this thread not 7 days from the date I contacted him about a possible replacement. In all Honesty if I was trying to do something dirty I could very easily just sent him anything else from the same breeder and told him "sorry bro this is how mail order works everywhere bro" but I went out of my way to find him what he had hoped for and wanted so bad. After all that and he got that thing that meant the world to him. I never got a thank you or any gratitude. I don't expect it but if it's that big a deal to a person you would think they might shoot me a "thank you" or at least "got it". Also if I was into swapping packs regularly don't you think there would be more than 1 post or at least a number of people who joined in to say that they had the same experience? Just food for thought.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 25, 2016)

Beemo said:


> never seen that movie...
> 
> i thought it had something to do with jesus. but jesus doesnt have goatee


you should watch it, not bad...but it beats me why anyone would use wayne grove as an avatar, he is a bad ass...but not in a cool way...but my avatar?...well riding a nuke has gotta be the ultimate blast?...lol


----------



## v.s one (Feb 25, 2016)

Beemo said:


> never seen that movie...
> 
> i thought it had something to do with jesus. but jesus doesnt have goatee


Buy it you will thank me later.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> you should watch it, not bad...but it beats me why anyone would use wayne grove as an avatar, he is a bad ass...but not in a cool way...but my avatar?...well riding a nuke has gotta be the ultimate blast?...lol


I dont actually like the character in the movie at all...but I think that shot of him in that particular scene looks uber creepy...and that is the look I was hoping to achieve


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 25, 2016)

Smokescreen...You Cant See Me


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> I had no idea...i only deal wd jay at sourpatch, i thought hes the owner. and just talk to kasper on instagram, Was suppose getting 3 diff strains but was turned-off wd rediculous shipping charges of 50usd. sourpatch charged me 25usd with no tracking, TDT wd tracking for 25, seedshere 25usd wd tracking, csbseeds (connosiuer seed bank) for 12usd with free jaws genetics tshirt
> 
> Edited: i dont think ill be getting any greenlifeseeds for now anyways. But thanks thats really gud to know


Wait whoa what the fuck!!!! I AM JAY FROST AND I OWN SOUR PATCH SEED BANK. I OWN OPERATE AND DO EVERY SINGLE THING AT THIS SHOP WITH NO HELP FROM ANYONE. KASPER IS A BREEDER THAT I CARRY ON MY SITE. HE DOES NOT WORK FOR ME AND DEFINATELY DOES NOT OWN EVEN THE SMALLEST BIT OF MY COMPANY. WHO EVER TOLD YOU THIS IS A BOLD FACED LIAR. FLAT OUT BRO. I BUILT THIS BIZ BY MYSELF, GOT ROBBED BY MY EX GIRLFRIEND AND INVESTOR IN ONE WEEKEND WHEN @karalovewest420 stole a sizable amount of money from me and then attempted to blackmail my partner with I'll take whatever I want from your grow house or I'll call the cops obviously resulting in some violent outburst. She left after being man handled by him and then called the cops and filed a report. She then continued to threaten the police on him and threatened to sell out sour patch as well if I didn't help her. My partner being in fear for his freedom uprooted the entire house and garden 20k watts and stole everything. 

The fact that anyone said Kasper of greenlife seeds owns my company and that I'm just his boy is ludacris and I have no idea where that came from


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> when I had my dilemma with SPSB. I contacted the breeder. Breeder gave me a number to call to take up my issue with. direct contact.
> 
> Casper was the name-o
> 
> ...


Kasper was friends with ocean grown that's all it was. He knew them and I didn't. They put you in touch with their contact. Kasper does not have any stake in SPSB whatsoever. Jay Frost is the owner and the only employee.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> I thought of that too aswell...since kasper told me to buy directly from him on ig when i asked when will new drops from sourpatch. I follow him on IG and i dont see kasper advertise or even hashtagging sourpatch for any matter at all. Im new to IG so im still figuring out that shit works


That's crazy bro. I thought he was the homie but really he is trying to poach my customers by telling them to buy from him direct. Damn bro. People these days are scando


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> What is good, my brotha? Figured I would just clarify, that talk by dude before about Kasper owning SPSB is FALSE.
> 
> This from Jay @ SPSB:
> "I am the sole owner and operator of sour patch seed bank. Kasper is a breeder I work with that I am also friends with. There is no person that works in this company other than me."
> ...


Thano you bro for posting my text message so the truth would be out there. Not sure why all the speculation


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

mothersfinest said:


> I tried to order but never got a pay pal option. I selected cash and when I went to check out it send please send payment to: and then was blank. I have emailed them and responded once but I have yet to hear back from them, very disappointed.


Have you had any luck contacting me brother


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Wait whoa what the fuck!!!! I AM JAY FROST AND I OWN SOUR PATCH SEED BANK. I OWN OPERATE AND DO EVERY SINGLE THING AT THIS SHOP WITH NO HELP FROM ANYONE. KASPER IS A BREEDER THAT I CARRY ON MY SITE. HE DOES NOT WORK FOR ME AND DEFINATELY DOES NOT OWN EVEN THE SMALLEST BIT OF MY COMPANY. WHO EVER TOLD YOU THIS IS A BOLD FACED LIAR. FLAT OUT BRO. I BUILT THIS BIZ BY MYSELF, GOT ROBBED BY MY EX GIRLFRIEND AND INVESTOR IN ONE WEEKEND WHEN @karalovewest420 stole a sizable amount of money from me and then attempted to blackmail my partner with I'll take whatever I want from your grow house or I'll call the cops obviously resulting in some violent outburst. She left after being man handled by him and then called the cops and filed a report. She then continued to threaten the police on him and threatened to sell out sour patch as well if I didn't help her. My partner being in fear for his freedom uprooted the entire house and garden 20k watts and stole everything.
> 
> The fact that anyone said Kasper of greenlife seeds owns my company and that I'm just his boy is ludacris and I have no idea where that came from


Hey man...whats up, weldcome to RIU. Wow, i havent log in for awhile, not sure what just happened here. Upon reading half of the dilemma, i would really suggest customers to call jay from sourpatch before placing an order like what i have been suggesting and what i did for my order to go smoothly, and what ForRealz told me in the first place. Ive placed international call many times just to make sure all will be better. In fairness to greenlife, i was following them at IG and asked if they are droping those seeds to you, and they just offered that i can go buy directly. So im not really sure what kind of arrangement you guys have, but i hope that wont affect your relationship wd them. And no it wasnt me who said that greenlife and sourpatch is the same owner, if you can browse on earlier post i just replied since i dont want to mention any names and make these more harder to move on. *hint* (your yours truly) That is why i posted my conversation wd greenlife to make a point that sourpatch and greenlife is not the same company/owner.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Thano you bro for posting my text message so the truth would be out there. Not sure why all the speculation


I also posted my convo with greenlife that he said he not the owner of sourpatch.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Have you had any luck contacting me brother


Wtf you carry ocean grown? When they dropping? lol...you still usin the same paypal account? Harvest is coming up soon, need to replace it wd some of ur stuff.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Hey man...whats up, weldcome to RIU. Wow, i havent log in for awhile, not sure what just happened here. Upon reading half of the dilemma, i would really suggest customers to call jay from sourpatch before placing an order like what i have been suggesting and what i did for my order to go smoothly, and what ForRealz told me in the first place. Ive placed international call many times just to make sure all will be better. In fairness to greenlife, i was following them at IG and asked if they are droping those seeds to you, and they just offered that i can go buy directly. So im not really sure what kind of arrangement you guys have, but i hope that wont affect your relationship wd them. And no it wasnt me who said that greenlife and sourpatch is the same owner, if you can browse on earlier post i just replied since i dont want to mention any names and make these more harder to move on. That is why i posted my conversation wd greenlife to make a point that sourpatch and greenlife is not the same company/owner


Hey brother. All is well. Just in truth that's not very honest or cool to be selling his seeds at half the rate he has me sell them at don't you agree. Why would I even attempt to pay for and carry seeds to sell hem at double the price he sells them for directly. That's what greenpoint does and it's dirty. Undercut your distributors and sell direct to the public. What company does that and sells their product for wholesale to customers purchasing 1 unit when a distributor is paying The same price for 100+ units. What's the damn point? No possibility for profit in he slightest actally it would cost me for shipping lol who does that and stays in business. Rediculous. Have a great day brother.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Wtf you carry ocean grown? When they dropping? lol...you still usin the same paypal account? Harvest is coming up soon, need to replace it wd some of ur stuff.


Oh no sir I have my own paypal these days. Please email me or text me and I will get you the new payment option info.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Wtf you carry ocean grown? When they dropping? lol...you still usin the same paypal account? Harvest is coming up soon, need to replace it wd some of ur stuff.


I need to holler at em about the new drop


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Hey man...whats up, weldcome to RIU. Wow, i havent log in for awhile, not sure what just happened here. Upon reading half of the dilemma, i would really suggest customers to call jay from sourpatch before placing an order like what i have been suggesting and what i did for my order to go smoothly, and what ForRealz told me in the first place. Ive placed international call many times just to make sure all will be better. In fairness to greenlife, i was following them at IG and asked if they are droping those seeds to you, and they just offered that i can go buy directly. So im not really sure what kind of arrangement you guys have, but i hope that wont affect your relationship wd them. And no it wasnt me who said that greenlife and sourpatch is the same owner, if you can browse on earlier post i just replied since i dont want to mention any names and make these more harder to move on. *hint* (your yours truly) That is why i posted my conversation wd greenlife to make a point that sourpatch and greenlife is not the same company/owner.


I noticed it was velvet elvis the dude with the issue over no issue.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Hey brother. All is well. Just in truth that's not very honest or cool to be selling his seeds at half the rate he has me sell them at don't you agree. Why would I even attempt to pay for and carry seeds to sell hem at double the price he sells them for directly. That's what greenpoint does and it's dirty. Undercut your distributors and sell direct to the public. What company does that and sells their product for wholesale to customers purchasing 1 unit when a distributor is paying The same price for 100+ units. What's the damn point? No possibility for profit in he slightest actally it would cost me for shipping lol who does that and stays in business. Rediculous. Have a great day brother.


Totally agreed, just in case i did not made that up and threw in some screen shots of our conversation. And i did not intend to ruin ur relationship wd them since i did not even know you will be poppin up here at riu, also i posted that since one of the members here was makin an accusation that greenlife and sourpatch has the same owner, to make a sense. I mean, it doesnt really matter to me. As long as at the end of the day we all good.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Oh no sir I have my own paypal these days. Please email me or text me and I will get you the new payment option info.


Ima borrow some paypal again to my friend. Since im outside US it would take awhile for my cash to arrive. Noy sure if u remembered me. I was callin u anytime of the day. Thanks for the patience bro, will keep in touch


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 26, 2016)

There are so many new seed breeders/companies that one really needs to be careful - glad there were so many posts about this company - without sites like this no one will know who/what to trust . All folks whom order seeds put their "trust" in that specific company and is very bad (to say the least) if they get screwed by the place they order from.


----------



## ray2013 (Feb 26, 2016)

harris hawk said:


> There are so many new seed breeders/companies that one really needs to be careful - glad there were so many posts about this company - without sites like this no one will know who/what to trust . All folks whom order seeds put their "trust" in that specific company and is very bad (to say the least) if they get screwed by the place they order from.


Greetings farmer's. I remember when this topic came up. Again I will say this when people assume what they don't know they end up looking like an ass. Not sure how many pages back but like I said before if you want good customer service and fast delivery than sour patch is the place to get your beans.


----------



## DaliGhozt (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Obsoul33t is not just a breeder o my label he is also a friend and we have had many personal convos about his issue. Here it is all layed out directly.
> 
> First Orange Cookies release was F1 Stock, the second was an F1 Orange Cookies male to make the f2 which is what was released everywhere it was released in 2015. There was only a small release of orange cookie f1 back a couple years back but that is what he used to make the 2015 version. They were produced in a greenhouse and tested there as well which would explain some possible hermie issues (nanners not males and female parts altogether) I have a buddy who did 130 orange cookie f2 seeds and found 4 hermies. Thats pretty good i must say. My buddy also runs a very high tech and well put together grow operation with no environmental issues at all. I cant say the same about the majority of grow houses out there as i have seen my fair share of folks who garden at night with green lights as a normal thing to do.


I think this is bullshit, he released a cross it came out kill used the hype that was built up from the original recipe, then when it came time to drop to the public he changes the recipe. If they are F2's they should be labeled as such, this kind of behavior reminds me of Alien. I have my suspicious about who Alien really was, and things like this move right here only justify my thoughts more. I think that is corporate capitalism at it's finest, the only problem is we as a community can not support this type of behavior, or we will soon be no better then any. I think he needs to come out and say what you just said, not just talk about it behind the peoples backs who are spending there money on it. I don't know I just always had the thought to stay aways from his gear, now it looks like I was right all along.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 3, 2016)

DaliGhozt said:


> I think this is bullshit, he released a cross it came out kill used the hype that was built up from the original recipe, then when it came time to drop to the public he changes the recipe. If they are F2's they should be labeled as such, this kind of behavior reminds me of Alien. I have my suspicious about who Alien really was, and things like this move right here only justify my thoughts more. I think that is corporate capitalism at it's finest, the only problem is we as a community can not support this type of behavior, or we will soon be no better then any. I think he needs to come out and say what you just said, not just talk about it behind the peoples backs who are spending there money on it. I don't know I just always had the thought to stay aways from his gear, now it looks like I was right all along.


Do you have Any franchise Gear? before you make such comments? 

How can you have an opinion on quality if gear, if you have never had any?

Alien went through the same bs from people that couldn't afford his gear and seems the same as Soulie. 

Buy a pack! Its that simple and then come back and put out there.


----------



## trippnface (Mar 3, 2016)

DaliGhozt said:


> I think this is bullshit, he released a cross it came out kill used the hype that was built up from the original recipe, then when it came time to drop to the public he changes the recipe. If they are F2's they should be labeled as such, this kind of behavior reminds me of Alien. I have my suspicious about who Alien really was, and things like this move right here only justify my thoughts more. I think that is corporate capitalism at it's finest, the only problem is we as a community can not support this type of behavior, or we will soon be no better then any. I think he needs to come out and say what you just said, not just talk about it behind the peoples backs who are spending there money on it. I don't know I just always had the thought to stay aways from his gear, now it looks like I was right all along.


i feel it for sure


----------



## DaliGhozt (Mar 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you have Any franchise Gear? before you make such comments?
> 
> How can you have an opinion on quality if gear, if you have never had any?
> 
> ...



To each his own…
You go buy a pack!


----------



## Angry Pollock (Mar 3, 2016)

Sourpatch is a good company, I don't know why this all started but, I've had no problems. But I wish you guys wouldn't have started talking about steak so close to supper.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 4, 2016)

DaliGhozt said:


> To each his own…
> You go buy a pack!


I have multiple packs. It's moreso you forming opinons on something you have no experience with!


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 4, 2016)

Franchise are hard to find nowadays...where the heck is that guy @THESkunkMunkie...


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 6, 2016)

SourPatch FTW, FTW


----------



## Beemo (Mar 6, 2016)

those are some expensive salad toppings...
lol $200 a salad?
wonder if floyd mayweather is eating those in his salad?


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 7, 2016)

Beemo said:


> those are some expensive salad toppings...
> lol $200 a salad?
> wonder if floyd mayweather is eating those in his salad?


Haha no shit right?!! But they're "High in EFA"... Luckily, these toppings are only $110 each


----------



## itofficial (Mar 7, 2016)

The AliGee Flintstones sounds NICE


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> those are some expensive salad toppings...
> lol $200 a salad?
> wonder if floyd mayweather is eating those in his salad?


I saw that he corrected and said those were $110 and not a bad price for Alien technology.... 

another cross with alien tech in it is 

"Descending from Northern California and Afghanistan genetics, Alien Dawg is a cross between Chemdawg and Alien Technology with a THC content of up to 20%. "

so I'd imagine anything with the Alien tech in it should be great.


----------



## itofficial (Mar 8, 2016)

itofficial said:


> The AliGee Flintstones sounds NICE


I guess I should also ask if these are regular or feminized seeds?


----------



## trippnface (Mar 8, 2016)

itofficial said:


> I guess I should also ask if these are regular or feminized seeds?


regs


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 8, 2016)

itofficial said:


> I guess I should also ask if these are regular or feminized seeds?


I got a buy a pack of of aligee and get a 6pack free flinstones @ greenline. Which i got a pack of flinstones. Ima pop it soon


----------



## itofficial (Mar 8, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> I got a buy a pack of of aligee and get a 6pack free flinstones @ greenline. Which i got a pack of flinstones. Ima pop it soon


That's awesome do you think you'll do a journal so I can live vicariously through you till I get a setup? Not a lot of (if any) info on these seeds.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 8, 2016)

itofficial said:


> That's awesome do you think you'll do a journal so I can live vicariously through you till I get a setup? Not a lot of (if any) info on these seeds.


No worries, ill do that. Not much of aligee reviews here.


----------



## itofficial (Mar 8, 2016)

SWEET thank you


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 10, 2016)

Sour Patch comes through again.


----------



## ForRealz (Mar 10, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3628320
> Sour Patch comes through again.


Very nice! What's that Archive: French Toast all about? Sounds yummy!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Very nice! What's that Archive: French Toast all about? Sounds yummy!


French Toast - Paris OG x FOBX2


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 11, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Very nice! What's that Archive: French Toast all about? Sounds yummy!


Yup as @akhiymjames has said Paris og is the cross. There is a group called the Russian Boyz that have the cut and they supposedly have Hardcore og and Russian OG! 

Sour patch has a few strains from them and new Topdawg gear.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 15, 2016)

What's up folks 3 questions 
So are these people still delivering as promised. 
Is merchandise in breeder packs 
And can I have a promo code please. Thank you for any help.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yup as @akhiymjames has said Paris og is the cross. There is a group called the Russian Boyz that have the cut and they supposedly have Hardcore og and Russian OG!
> 
> Sour patch has a few strains from them and new Topdawg gear.


I've seen that Hardcore OG before. Great cut big yielding OG kinda forgot about it till now lol. May try and see if I can barter for it.


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 15, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> What's up folks 3 questions
> So are these people still delivering as promised.
> Is merchandise in breeder packs
> And can I have a promo code please. Thank you for any help.


1) Yes, they still good to go, just placed my 5th order through them on Weds will post pics when arrives...

2) Yes, arrives in breeders' packs, if you scroll back some pages you can see pics from SPSB in breeder packs.

3) No codes, but you can call and see current promos / in stock...


----------



## StashToker (Apr 15, 2016)

I didn't know you were a member here. I talked to you on the phone a few days ago about ocean grown. Sorry to hear about all that drama man. You should see about being a sponsor here, I bet that would pick things up, and more people could see amazing genetics like dirtfarmer, crockett, and ocean grown. Though you might be overloaded with business now, it's just a thought.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 15, 2016)

Ocean Grown directly addressed on latest youtube video that Lumberjack is his only vendor right now due to problems with the others.


----------



## StashToker (Apr 15, 2016)

I saw that, but talked to this guy directly. So not sure what to think on the ocean grown. LumberJack is hard to deal with, due to such limited stock all the time.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 15, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> 1) Yes, they still good to go, just placed my 5th order through them on Weds will post pics when arrives...
> 
> 2) Yes, arrives in breeders' packs, if you scroll back some pages you can see pics from SPSB in breeder packs.
> 
> 3) No codes, but you can call and see current promos / in stock...


Much appreciated


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 16, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> 1) Yes, they still good to go, just placed my 5th order through them on Weds will post pics when arrives...
> 
> 2) Yes, arrives in breeders' packs, if you scroll back some pages you can see pics from SPSB in breeder packs.
> 
> 3) No codes, but you can call and see current promos / in stock...


Can you share sour patch email or phone number. I can't find that info on the site. Thanks again.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 16, 2016)

Disregard last post I found the info on twitter.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 16, 2016)

Dudes pretty chill i felt sketchy bout giving em my card info but i know he will come through as many others have had good experiences and i hit em up like 3 times and he was always friendly to help me with all my questions just keep in mind hes a one man band so just be patient


----------



## StashToker (Apr 16, 2016)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Dudes pretty chill i felt sketchy bout giving em my card info but i know he will come through as many others have had good experiences and i hit em up like 3 times and he was always friendly to help me with all my questions just keep in mind hes a one man band so just be patient


100% agree. I've followed this cat for a while. He's a good dude.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 16, 2016)

StashToker said:


> 100% agree. I've followed this cat for a while. He's a good dude.


Thats good you also trust in him because beans are like heart strings dont play with the emotions


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 16, 2016)

lumberjack sells only ocean grown. only way OG can make sure all customers are treated the way they deserve.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 17, 2016)

@Velvet Elvis just seen that vid with vader og he gots real nice looking setup


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 18, 2016)

Sour Patch don't play, packs arrived today!

Mad Scientist: 
(2) Dream Cookie: Girl Scout Candy (GSC x Alien Rock Candy) x Super Blue Dream.
(1) (Freebie 12 beans) Banana Cream Cake: Banana Kush x Cheese Cake (LA Confidential x Exodus Cheese) x (GSC x Alien Rock Candy).

Alphakronik:
(1) (10 beans) Galactic Glue: GG #4 x Gobbstopper (Purple Urkle x Sin City Kush).


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 23, 2016)

This bank legit


----------



## StashToker (Apr 23, 2016)

Aww, when I went to order they were out of Banana cream .... Lucky.


----------



## tilopa (May 1, 2016)

Interested in buying from this bank but I have a question and the site has no contact information, not even an email address. The Twitter and Facebook links refer to a site called volusion.com, pretty bizarre.

Anyway, I need some seeds asap, this is priority for me. But my real priority, and question for this bank, is do they carry any Feminized seeds?

I don't want to have to look through every breeder link on the site to find which ones have feminized.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2016)

tilopa said:


> Interested in buying from this bank but I have a question and the site has no contact information, not even an email address. The Twitter and Facebook links refer to a site called volusion.com, pretty bizarre.
> 
> Anyway, I need some seeds asap, this is priority for me. But my real priority, and question for this bank, is do they carry any Feminized seeds?
> 
> I don't want to have to look through every breeder link on the site to find which ones have feminized.


DNA, In House, and Sin City make fems.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 1, 2016)

Cannarado has some feminized seeds listed on there too.


----------



## tilopa (May 2, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## ForRealz (May 3, 2016)

StashToker said:


> Aww, when I went to order they were out of Banana cream .... Lucky.


Hey you know what, he still has Banana Creme as Freebies but you gotta order a Mad Scientist pack to get em (least he did yesterday)...


----------



## StashToker (May 3, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hey you know what, he still has Banana Creme as Freebies but you gotta order a Mad Scientist pack to get em (least he did yesterday)...


Thanks bro!


----------



## ForRealz (May 4, 2016)

Found a lil smthn Sweet over in the ol' SourPatch...


Great job, @Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> DNA, In House, and Sin City make fems.


IN HOUSE I have read lots of bad reports on them so I decided to stay away from them..ky


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Found a lil smthn Sweet over in the ol' SourPatch...
> View attachment 3673602
> 
> Great job, @Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank


ForRealz..I just thought I would say hellow.Hope your doing great and you have a great year my man from ky,


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> IN HOUSE I have read lots of bad reports on them so I decided to stay away from them..ky


Might be a good idea, as there's lots of options. The only problem I've had is a pack of regs sent instead of a pack of fems. But the 3 finished IHG plants I've had were top notch, and 3 more beautys are just a couple weeks from done [ rainbow cookies ]. I'd be shocked if all 3 weren't great smoke.


----------



## ForRealz (May 5, 2016)

ky man said:


> ForRealz..I just thought I would say hellow.Hope your doing great and you have a great year my man from ky,


Hey brotha! Im hanging in there, keeping a positive outlook... Thanks for asking!! How are you? Hope you have fully recovered from your surgery and that you are farming like a big dog! You writing that book yet? <-Haha, I know you said you werent interested in doing all that... Take care, brotha


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

no book for me,mabey when I get older if I make it 10 moor years.LOL I been doing pretty good still a little pain but iam get moore use to the pain now.yes and still farming all my body will let me.if you ever make it to ky, your welcome here any time just let me know and we will find smoothing to get in to,you take good care of your sealf and happy growing man...ky


----------



## linky (Jun 4, 2016)

I am trying to order some seeds but paypal says there account is not currently active, so I tried a credit card, and said there merchant account user/pw is not valid or something like that.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 4, 2016)

linky said:


> I am trying to order some seeds but paypal says there account is not currently active, so I tried a credit card, and said there merchant account user/pw is not valid or something like that.


PayPal is cracking down on seed companies so they don't do that. He only does credit card over the phone


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 20, 2016)

oregon elite is much better.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> oregon elite is much better.


Do they take credit cards?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do they take credit cards?


I think they take cards, and you get your seeds very fast. He always has specials and has the best customer service, so Oregon Elite is the only place I shop.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 22, 2016)

Just tried calling and it starts to ring then beeps then disconnected


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Jul 22, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just tried calling and it starts to ring then beeps then disconnected


What number are you calling? Try it again right now if your free. 4804898053 right?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 23, 2016)

Just hung up with dude. We actually spent an hour talking before the order was placed LOL.

A+ service. 

He has so many promos and exclusives not even listed on the site! He also hooks you up with exclusives as freebies! Don't listen to all the negative reviews. It's people who can't handle no immediate info about their order or person to person interaction . Look online, order your shit, and call to follow up and pay and see what else he got in stock. My new favorite seedbank!


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Jul 23, 2016)

StashToker said:


> Aww, when I went to order they were out of Banana cream .... Lucky.


I have banana cream from exotic in stock but that freebie he was talking about is banana cream cake from mad scientist genetics. Hit me up I'll get you hooked up


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Jul 23, 2016)

ky man said:


> IN HOUSE I have read lots of bad reports on them so I decided to stay away from them..ky


I honestly have sold more in house gear than any other bank and can tell you I have only had 1 single customer complain that he got 7 or 8 males out of a 10 pack so we sent him a replacement. Not a single other person have anything even slightly shifty to say about him or his gear. He has chosen to work with a few banks that turned out to be not of good character.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Jul 23, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> What's up folks 3 questions
> So are these people still delivering as promised.
> Is merchandise in breeder packs
> And can I have a promo code please. Thank you for any help.


Just give me a call and my contact info is all available from my Instagram @sourpatchseeds


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Jul 23, 2016)

harris hawk said:


> There are so many new seed breeders/companies that one really needs to be careful - glad there were so many posts about this company - without sites like this no one will know who/what to trust . All folks whom order seeds put their "trust" in that specific company and is very bad (to say the least) if they get screwed by the place they order from.


Check out the comment directly below yours and look through the entire thread to see all the posts from satisfied customers who received their orders in sealed breeder packaging with freebies. I'm one of the good guys brother


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 23, 2016)

Well that escalated quickly...

All in all from a buyer's perspective sour patch is top notch! If you're looking for exclusives then definately hit him up!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Always entertaining in this thread


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 23, 2016)

You're welcome for bringing this thread back to life!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 27, 2016)

Shout out to SPSB! Seeds arrived today along with a dank ass shirt!


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 6, 2017)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Check out the comment directly below yours and look through the entire thread to see all the posts from satisfied customers who received their orders in sealed breeder packaging with freebies. I'm one of the good guys brother


ok, I really want to give you some money, really I do. We've spoken in the past, you've answered all of my concerns.

I need to know which Topdawg strains you have stocked this moment, when others will be stocked, and which ones.
thanks much


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 28, 2017)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Check out the comment directly below yours and look through the entire thread to see all the posts from satisfied customers who received their orders in sealed breeder packaging with freebies. I'm one of the good guys brother



ya mon?


----------

